# The Hobbit Movie



## Crispy (Dec 18, 2007)

Peter Jackson, New Line and MGM have finally hammered out a deal to get The Hobbit made into a movie. And a sequel. Or The Hobbit in two movies. It's not clear yet. Anyway, LOTR movie fans rejoice!

http://www.theonering.net/torwp/200...cinema-join-with-mgm-to-produce-“the-hobbit”/


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 18, 2007)

Good. There wasn't enough Dwarf action in the LOTR trilogy.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm puzzled as to why two movies are necessary and fear that they're simply milking the franchise to get the box office for two films when the story could be told perfectly well in one.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 18, 2007)

It's got to be an in-between story right? What went on in middle earth inbetween hobbit and rings?


----------



## nightowl (Dec 18, 2007)

is there another book apart from the hobbit to film or are they just going to come up with a completely new story?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 18, 2007)

new story I guess. someone on slashdot reckoned a documentary of the silmarillion would be a neat side project. Get attenborough to narrate it


----------



## Melinda (Dec 18, 2007)

So is Jackson producing AND directing, or just producing?


----------



## agricola (Dec 19, 2007)

Nemo said:
			
		

> I'm puzzled as to why two movies are necessary and fear that they're simply milking the franchise to get the box office for two films when the story could be told perfectly well in one.



I could see it being two movies tbh - maybe do everything up to being captured by the elves in one, then the rest.  There is a lot in there, and it would be nice to see all of it (given that LOTR missed so much out).


----------



## Lock&Light (Dec 19, 2007)

Nemo said:
			
		

> I'm puzzled as to why two movies are necessary and fear that they're simply milking the franchise to get the box office for two films when the story could be told perfectly well in one.



You are probably a reincarnation of one of the few Jews who complained about the appearance of manna.


----------



## Lock&Light (Dec 19, 2007)

nightowl said:
			
		

> is there another book apart from the hobbit to film or are they just going to come up with a completely new story?



There's the Silmarillion, but that can't be used for any film called "The Hobbit".


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 19, 2007)

One will be getting through the goblin caves, the other through mirkwood and onto the dragon.

plenty for two films imo.


----------



## david dissadent (Dec 19, 2007)

This seems to have become a of a hobbit of Jacksons.


IGMC


----------



## Lock&Light (Dec 19, 2007)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> One will be getting through the goblin caves, the other through mirkwood and onto the dragon.
> 
> plenty for two films imo.



Are you forgetting that the sub-title of "The Hobbit" is "There and Back Again"? 

That's enough for two films on it's own.


----------



## maximilian ping (Dec 19, 2007)

up the dwarves


----------



## N_igma (Dec 19, 2007)

It does seem like they're milking it for what it's worth. The Hobbit isn't a big book at all, certainly not compared to LOTR.


----------



## Detroit City (Dec 19, 2007)

LOTR was one of the most worthless trilogies I've ever seen 

total waste of $500,000,000


----------



## Lock&Light (Dec 19, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> It does seem like they're milking it for what it's worth. The Hobbit isn't a big book at all, certainly not compared to LOTR.



Some of the best books ever written were pencil-thin. A lot of books two inches thick have proved worthless.


----------



## Lock&Light (Dec 19, 2007)

Detroit City said:
			
		

> LOTR was one of the most worthless trilogies I've ever seen
> 
> total waste of $500,000,000



Your opinion has been weighed, and found wanting.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 19, 2007)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> Some of the best books ever written were pencil-thin. A lot of books two inches thick have proved worthless.



I know that, I'm just wondering how they're going to squeeze two movies out of it and keep the viewer engaged and excited at the same time.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 19, 2007)

Detroit City said:
			
		

> LOTR was one of the most worthless trilogies I've ever seen
> 
> total waste of $500,000,000



Not if you were the recipient of the income.


----------



## Lock&Light (Dec 19, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> I know that, I'm just wondering how they're going to squeeze two movies out of it and keep the viewer engaged and excited at the same time.



I'll trust Jackson to achieve that.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 19, 2007)

Detroit City said:
			
		

> LOTR was one of the most worthless trilogies I've ever seen
> 
> total waste of $500,000,000



Hmmm... massive box office, all 3 films in the top 20 on IMDB and in the 90s on rotten tomatoes (average critical ratings).  Most people I know at least thought they were good.

You appear to be in the minority 

For my money, they are amongst the best films ever made, and I watch a lot of films, although probably not as many as some of the hardcore cineastes on here


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 19, 2007)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> I'll trust Jackson to achieve that.



I actually think Jackson is the wrong person to direct the Hobbit.  THe feel is notably different from the LOTR.


----------



## maximilian ping (Dec 19, 2007)

in 10 years time - The Hobbit Opera


----------



## Reno (Dec 19, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I actually think Jackson is the wrong person to direct the Hobbit.  THe feel is notably different from the LOTR.



The feel of Jackson's splatter films Bad Taste and Braindead is also notably different from LOTR, as is his true crime drama Heavenly Creatures, as is his mockumentary Forgotten Silver.

In any case, so far it hasn't been announced if Jackson will direct The Hobbit. It only says he will produce it.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 19, 2007)

Who's playing the Hobbit? My money's on Gary Coleman.


----------



## Detroit City (Dec 19, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> For my money, they are amongst the best films ever made, and I watch a lot of films, although probably not as many as some of the hardcore cineastes on here


hmm lets see...the story was very hard to follow, too many  characters some of whom had similar names....not to mention most of the movie was created in a CPU and saved on a hard disk...




			
				Yosarian said:
			
		

> Who's playing the Hobbit? My money's on Gary Coleman.


Wha chu talkin bout Yosarian??


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2007)

Chuffed


----------



## CyberRose (Dec 19, 2007)

It's already been made!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)

Update - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7366375.stm


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 25, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> hmm lets see...*the story was very hard to follow, *too many  characters some of whom had similar names....not to mention most of the movie was created in a CPU and saved on a hard disk...
> 
> 
> Wha chu talkin bout Yosarian??




for morons yes. 



Ayway Yay for Hobbit film!!!


----------



## g force (Apr 25, 2008)

Del Toro is a great choice because the Hobbit is pretty dark in places.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 25, 2008)

g force said:


> Del Toro is a great choice because the Hobbit is pretty dark in places.




aye the mountains of mists bit and the Trolls bit spring to mind


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 25, 2008)

'You are in a tunnel like hall. At the end is a yellow door'

Open door

You open the yellow door

Gandalf Enters

Fuck Gandalf

You cannot fuck Gandalf


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)

Now (if they produce extended versions of the new films) I will be able to sit in a darkened room for 18.94444444
 hours straight (taking an average of the three LOTRs films and multiplying by five) which is made of win for me!!


----------



## Reno (Apr 25, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> You cannot fuck Gandalf




Sir Ian McKellen may well disagree


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 25, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Update - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7366375.stm



Oooh, good choice for director.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 25, 2008)

Is this the right place to boast about my ancient hexagon-thing Battle of The Five Armies wargame?

mint condition too


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 25, 2008)

Did you know that the Imax are doing the thru the night screening of the Trilogy on May 3rd?


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 25, 2008)

Reno said:


> Sir Ian McKellen may well disagree



DId you ever play 'The Hobbit' on the Spectrum?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 25, 2008)

Reno said:


> Sir Ian McKellen may well disagree



 bravo


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2008)

I found that offensive ^ ^


----------



## Reno (Apr 25, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I found that offensive ^ ^




Elderly wizards have needs too, even JK Rowling says so.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 25, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Update - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7366375.stm



"According to studio New Line, the first will be an adaptation of The Hobbit, the novel Tolkien published before his Lord of the Rings cycle. 

The second will be an original story focusing on the 60 years between the book and the beginning of the Rings trilogy."

Original? As in not written by Tolkien? Hmmm.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2008)

Given Tolkien's wish to create a mythology, it seems only right that it should be built on and reinterpreted.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 25, 2008)

So long as they don't rope some godawful hack in to write it.


Can you imagine Kevin J Anderson doing a Tolkien impression *shudders*


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 25, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> hmm lets see...the story was very hard to follow, too many  characters some of whom had similar names....not to mention most of the movie was created in a CPU and saved on a hard disk...



What was hard to follow about it?

As for the 'it was created on a CPU' allegation.  Well that is true of a great many Hollywood films these days, but the LOTR films were one film series I have seen where precisely the opposite was true; if anything if I were to criticise them about anything it would be the CGI, in every other respect they were nigh-on perfect.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 25, 2008)

Reno said:


> The feel of Jackson's splatter films Bad Taste and Braindead is also notably different from LOTR, as is his true crime drama Heavenly Creatures, as is his mockumentary Forgotten Silver.
> 
> In any case, so far it hasn't been announced if Jackson will direct The Hobbit. It only says he will produce it.


Wouldn't it be great it Jackson made the Hobbit in the style of Bad Taste and Brain Dead? I'd be tempted to go and see it then


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 25, 2008)

jer said:


> Original? As in not written by Tolkien? Hmmm.



They can backfill a bit of the story from the appendices in LotR and  from some of Gandalfs exposition  at the Council of Elrond. But yes, hmmm.


----------



## Santino (Apr 25, 2008)

Yahoo news said:
			
		

> Please note that this version DELETES INCORRECT reference to second movie spanning time between "Hobbit" and "Rings"; New Line now says movies are based on book only.



From here: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080425/ap_en_mo/film_hobbit_del_toro;_ylt=AkkswapwnuYvsfHxLBn42PdxFb8C


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 25, 2008)

Given that Christopher Tolkien has written about a gazillion volumes of various middle earth legends and whatnot, mostly available via book clubs, there's no shortage of possible material...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 25, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Given that Christopher Tolkien has written about a gazillion volumes of various middle earth legends and whatnot, mostly available via book clubs, there's no shortage of possible material...


jebus, what a depressing thought


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 25, 2008)

Alex B said:


> From here: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080425/ap_en_mo/film_hobbit_del_toro;_ylt=AkkswapwnuYvsfHxLBn42PdxFb8C



Ah, that's more like it!


----------



## Random (Apr 25, 2008)

jer said:


> The second will be an original story focusing on the 60 years between the book and the beginning of the Rings trilogy."
> 
> Original? As in not written by Tolkien? Hmmm.



Part of the problem is that not much actually happens between Hobbit and LoTR.  There's some shifty Cold War stuff between the White Ccuncil and Sauron, Aragorn running around getting muddy throughout Middle Earth but not really getting anything done except protecting hobbits... Balin's re-invasion of Moria is the biggie, but to dramatise that would take a lot of the depth out of the Moria bit in LOTR.

That's the problem with the books - the history stuff was all meant to be backstory, so that Sam could run around screaming 'Elbereth' and it would seem fitting.  If it all gets documented in detail, as has happened, then all we've got is yet another bltatantly nordic-slash-judeo-christian mythology with the light shining through the gaps.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 25, 2008)

Random said:


> Part of the problem is that not much actually happens between Hobbit and LoTR.  There's some shifty Cold War stuff between the White Ccuncil and Sauron, Aragorn running around getting muddy throughout Middle Earth but not really getting anything done except protecting hobbits... Balin's re-invasion of Moria is the biggie, but to dramatise that would take a lot of the depth out of the Moria bit in LOTR.
> 
> That's the problem with the books - the history stuff was all meant to be backstory, so that Sam could run around screaming 'Elbereth' and it would seem fitting.  *If it all gets documented in detail, as has happened, then all we've got is yet another bltatantly nordic-slash-judeo-christian mythology with the light shining through the gaps*.




So long as there's creatures and swordfighting and all those good fantasy trappings I couldn't give two figs.






















and at least its not Potter


----------



## Random (Apr 25, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> and at least its not Potter


  it is though - Potter is the spawn of this kind of stuff.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 25, 2008)

Random said:


> it is though - Potter is the spawn of this kind of stuff.



well yes of course. Potter crudely robs from myriad fantasy writings, with a dash of Tom Browns schooldays-type childrens boarding school fiction. The Artemis Fowl books show just how dull and uninspiring Rowlings writing is.

Tolkeins books gave birth to hell of a lot of bad imitators and a teeth-gnashingly irritating fixation on fuedalism-lite type Worlds. However he did it first and did it well. I grant you his prose style isn't everyones cup of tea and his plotting can be annoying (I know lots of people who just gave up halfway through the ponderouse Two Towers) but its a lot better than C.S Lewis' blatant christian allegories.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 26, 2008)

They could use this... scariest bit of the whole film if they did.


----------



## camouflage (Apr 26, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I actually think Jackson is the wrong person to direct the Hobbit.  THe feel is notably different from the LOTR.



An interesting opinion, I'd thought Jackson did such a good job of the LoTRs trilogy because he captured the feel perfectly... right from the opening map scene. I think he's good at capturing "the feel" if you know what I mean...

If they made a film out of... *glances at bookshelf* Consider Phlebas, Star Maker or Resolution Gap for instance, I'd want Jackson to be in charge of it all.


----------



## Reno (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not a fan of Tolkien, but Peter Jackson made some reasonably entertaining fantasy epics out of the books. Still Del Toro had several projects bubbling under which I would have been much more excited about. It's a shame that he's going to be roped into the LOTR machine for the next few years now. There won't be any time for more personal projects along the line of The Devil's Backbone or Pan's Labyrinth and even his proposed Hollywood films of Lovecraft's The Mountains of Madness and a Victorian steam punk remake of Creature of the Black Lagoon sounded much more fun than this. I really think I'm over Hobbits now.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 26, 2008)

Random said:


> it is though - Potter is the spawn of this kind of stuff.



I've always seen Potter as the spawn of three things: Discworld, The Worst Witch, and a touch of Dahl.  Not really like LOTR at all.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 26, 2008)

foreigner said:


> An interesting opinion, I'd thought Jackson did such a good job of the LoTRs trilogy because he captured the feel perfectly... right from the opening map scene. I think he's good at capturing "the feel" if you know what I mean...
> 
> If they made a film out of... *glances at bookshelf* Consider Phlebas, Star Maker or Resolution Gap for instance, I'd want Jackson to be in charge of it all.



Yes - he did a fantastic job of LOTR.  It was more that I reckon a 'hobbit' film needs to feel rather more innocent - it's a fairly simple children's story after all, and nowhere near as dark.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 26, 2008)

foreigner said:


> If they made a film out of... *glances at bookshelf* Consider Phlebas, Star Maker or Resolution Gap for instance, I'd want Jackson to be in charge of it all.



Yes and as to jackson directing phlebas, ooh yes, I'd be camping out in front of the cinema for that one


----------



## Santino (Apr 29, 2008)

Guillermo del Toro (Billy Bull to you and me) speaks:




			
				del Toro said:
			
		

> You know, I traveled to New Zealand just a little while ago, and one of the main reasons for going was to sit down and talk about the second film. ‘The Hobbit’, the book, is really one self-contained film, so for the second movie we sat down and worked it out. When we did this we got really excited because this second film is not a ‘tag on’, it’s not ‘filler’, it’s an integral part of telling the story of those 50 years of history lost in the narrative. There will be certain things that we will see from the first movie but from a different point of view, but it will feel like a volume, in the 5 volumes of the entire story. It will not feel like a bridge, I’ve been hearing it called ‘a bridge film’, it’s not, it’s an integral chapter of the story, and I think we’re all on the same page.



From: http://www.theonering.net/torwp/200...-toro-chats-with-torn-about-the-hobbit-films/


----------



## Crispy (Apr 29, 2008)

Interesting reading. No mention of Ian Holm. How are they going to do Bilbo?


----------



## perplexis (Apr 29, 2008)

It's bound to suck arse, but on the plus side, it can't suck nearly as hard as the LOTR dross-fest


----------



## Santino (Apr 29, 2008)

Hopefully we will see Saruman recruiting Jango Fett as the template for Uruk-hai.


----------



## Santino (Apr 29, 2008)

perplexis said:


> It's bound to suck arse, but on the plus side, it can't suck nearly as hard as the LOTR dross-fest


Why did you even read this thread?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 29, 2008)

perplexis said:


> It's bound to suck arse, but on the plus side, it can't suck nearly as hard as the LOTR dross-fest


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 29, 2008)

perplexis said:


> It's bound to suck arse, but on the plus side, it can't suck nearly as hard as the LOTR dross-fest



Well I know what you mean but I honestly thought the Hobbit was a good book - cracking storyline, not pompous etc. So it might be a lot of fun


----------



## perplexis (Apr 29, 2008)

Alex B said:


> Why did you even read this thread?


Because I'm interested in what other people think and it's always good to bring a novel [contradictory/different] opinion to the table.
I mean, shit, since when are threads meant to be just about saying nice stuff about the topic in question?
I thought Peter Jackson's handling of LOTR was abysmal, rendering the films tedious, overly-focused on CGI battles, with vestiges of marvelous natural visual spectacle, beset by shabby acting, a poor script and dire soundtracking. This is my opinion.
I'm interested to see what happens to The Hobbit, as I think it's a great book worthy of a high quality treatment. Especially given the involvement of Del Toro, and its relative brevity which might permit it to be rendered satisfactorily in 2 films, without it feeling like the quality of the story has been sacrificed to CGI, comedy sidekick hobbits, and embarrassingly denobled dwarves.
But it was just a lot shorter to say what I said.


----------



## perplexis (Apr 29, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Well I know what you mean but I honestly thought the Hobbit was a good book - cracking storyline, not pompous etc. So it might be a lot of fun


Yeah. This, basically- it's punchy, exciting and generally fun.
So if it's not directed by imbeciles it could make a really good film.
It's far easier to imagine rendering the story of a single, fairly straightforward dragon-infested quest as a good film, than a 1500page epic.


----------



## Dask (Apr 29, 2008)

Alex B said:


> Hopefully we will see Saruman recruiting Jango Fett as the template for Uruk-hai.



haha


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 29, 2008)

I dont want to wait untill 2010, boo!


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 29, 2008)

For it to work Ian Mckellen has to be Gandalf or it will flop flop flop.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 29, 2008)

He's said he'll play the role again if it's offered.


----------



## The Groke (Apr 30, 2008)

*Confirmed: Del Toro to direct The Hobbit and Jackson to produce*

Guillermo, not Benicio - in case you were wondering.



Well I _liked_ the Lord of the Rings movies, so you can all fuck off.

Frankly  this is great news and I really look forward to seeing what Del Toro does with the material.

What is potentially even more interesting is that although the film is still being split into 2 parts, it seems that the entire story of The Hobbit will be covered in one film and the second movie will act as a bridge between the events in Middle Earth following the Hobbit and before the start of the LOTR.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 30, 2008)

Jackson's still on board


excellent


----------



## elevendayempire (Apr 30, 2008)

They'd better crack on and make it soon, Christopher Lee isn't getting any younger...


----------



## The Groke (Apr 30, 2008)

elevendayempire said:


> They'd better crack on and make it soon, Christopher Lee isn't getting any younger...



Indeed - and after the massacres in the LOTR movies, Orcs and Trolls are all but extinct in New Zealand now.


----------



## Santino (Apr 30, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> Indeed - and after the massacres in the LOTR movies, Orcs and Trolls are all but extinct in New Zealand now.


Those that are left have been forced to live in reservations in which there are shockingly high levels of poverty and alcoholism.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 30, 2008)

Threads bound in the darkness.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 30, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Threads bound in the darkness.


----------



## Santino (Apr 30, 2008)

Sir Ian McActor has confirmed that he will play Gandalf again: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7375245.stm




			
				Ian said:
			
		

> I spoke to Guillermo in the very room that Peter Jackson offered me the part and he confirmed that I would be reprising the role.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

Hobbit filming to begin in New Zealand in July

I can't wait for these films to come out


----------



## prunus (Mar 18, 2010)

Detroit City said:


> LOTR was one of the most worthless trilogies I've ever seen
> 
> total waste of $500,000,000



See, thing is, there, you're wrong.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> I can't wait for these films to come out



Added to this I can't wait for these films to come out on extended version DVD so we can do the extended versions of all five films back to back


----------



## prunus (Mar 18, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> 'You are in a tunnel like hall. At the end is a yellow door'
> 
> Open door
> 
> ...



Actual lol.

I am a sad case


----------



## kabbes (Mar 18, 2010)

maximilian ping said:


> in 10 years time - The Hobbit Opera


Lord of the Ring Cycle?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 18, 2010)

Hitler loved wagners shit man.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 18, 2010)

I bet they're waiting for the 'bilbo finding the ring' scene to be shot so they can splice it back into FOTR for the bluray release.


----------



## Reno (Mar 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Added to this I can't wait for these films to come out on extended version DVD so we can do the extended versions of all five films back to back



Without breaks, sitting there in your little Hobbit outfits.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

Reno said:


> Without breaks, sitting there in your little Hobbit outfits.



Yes


----------



## Crispy (Mar 18, 2010)

Sign me up. I have my velvet waistcoat on order.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2010)

Ron Perlman is in it  but I want to know who is playing Bilbo before I get too excited.

Plus I am now going to have that fucking Leonard Nimoy "Ballad of Bilbo Baggins" song stuck in my head now


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Sign me up. I have my velvet waistcoat on order.



We need a lot of ale, pipe weed and some other stuff too.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 18, 2010)

that can be arranged.

tbh, we need a 1/4 of good speed to keep us up as well


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 18, 2010)

does the recent fanfilm get included in the marathon?


----------



## prunus (Mar 18, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> does the recent fanfilm get included in the marathon?



Anyone (here) watched that yet?  Any good?


----------



## Santino (Mar 18, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Sign me up. I have my velvet waistcoat on


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 18, 2010)

it's cheaper than a happy meal but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 18, 2010)

prunus said:


> Anyone (here) watched that yet?  Any good?


not bad as fan films go


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2010)

Crispy said:


> tbh, we need a 1/4 of good speed to keep us up as well



This can be arranged ^ 

Once I have the LCD I will PM you the details


----------



## clicker (Mar 19, 2010)

My toes have sprouted hair as way of celebration.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 19, 2010)

I went to see The Hobbit at the theatre on Friday....the trolls were


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, they're actually making this then?  Ace.  I really liked the book.  Better than LOTR which I got bored with halfway through.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 19, 2010)

moonsi til said:
			
		

> I went to see The Hobbit at the theatre on Friday....the trolls were



Did they flounce?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 19, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> I went to see The Hobbit at the theatre on Friday....the trolls were



the stage production is excellent. did they have loads of smoke and pyro for smaug?


----------



## prunus (Mar 19, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> I went to see The Hobbit at the theatre on Friday....the trolls were



Where's that on???


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 19, 2010)

^^^ yeah they did...and Smaug was fabulous as was the spider....is that Shelob?

We bought tickets last minute so were right up in the gods but with a good view for the first half but for the 2nd we managed to go to an empty seat in the stalls.


----------



## prunus (Mar 19, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> ^^^ yeah they did...and Smaug was fabulous as was the spider....is that Shelob?
> 
> We bought tickets last minute so were right up in the gods but with a good view for the first half but for the 2nd we managed to go to an empty seat in the stalls.



Where where where???


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 19, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> ^^^ yeah they did...and Smaug was fabulous as was the spider....is that Shelob?
> 
> We bought tickets last minute so were right up in the gods but with a good view for the first half but for the 2nd we managed to go to an empty seat in the stalls.



I saw it for my birthday a few years back now.

no, the spiders in mirkwood are shelobs children though. Lesser versions of her.


----------



## Santino (Mar 19, 2010)

Those spiders could be seriously phobia-inducing on screen.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 19, 2010)

prunus said:


> Where where where???



It is touring at the moment....I'm rubbish at links but fingers crossed this works

www.theonering.net


ETA: that doesn't seem to go to where I was but it will be easily found there is I think over a month of dates left in various places in the UK.


----------



## Santino (May 31, 2010)

Del Toro has quit The Hobbit: http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2010/may/31/the-hobbit-guillermo-del-toro


----------



## Cid (May 31, 2010)

What an enormous cock-up on the part of MGM... I mean that was pretty much a sure-fire winner, what the fuck were they thinking? Hopefully they'll realise this and bribe Del Toro back on board, but doesn't seem that likely.


----------



## Crispy (May 31, 2010)

Idiots


----------



## BigTom (Jun 1, 2010)

MGM are basically going bust though - they are trying to find a buyer for the business but have not been able to yet.. the next bond film has also been put on hold indefinitely, and that is also a no-brainer money maker.. 
I don't know how long they've got until the business actually goes under and administrators start selling off the film rights they own, but I don't think MGM are making any films until they've either sold the business or are broken up.


----------



## The Master (Jun 1, 2010)

its a real mess up losing Del Toro and he really wanted to do it as well.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2010)

*The Hobbit - It's going to get made*

FFS!!! 

I want this film to get made NOW


----------



## Pingu (Jun 1, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I saw it for my birthday a few years back now.
> 
> no, the spiders in mirkwood are shelobs children though. Lesser versions of her.


 

[geek]

and they are both the descendants of Ungoliant. Shelob was Ungoliants daughter and the giant spiders of mirkwood are descended from shelobs children. although no male spiders are mentioned 

[/geek]


----------



## gabi (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't get why Jackson doesn't just direct it himself. Hell he could probably even afford to bankroll it if MGM won't.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 1, 2010)

Maybe Matthew Vaughan could do it...


----------



## strung out (Jun 1, 2010)

i think this thread should have its title amended.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 1, 2010)

Done


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2010)

So we are to be stuck forever with that shit version? This is intolerable. I bet they would have cut Beorn out as well. Cunts


----------



## Santino (Jun 1, 2010)

The Hobbit - On and Off Again?


----------



## Augie March (Jun 1, 2010)

Hellboy 3 now please Mr Del Toro?


----------



## BigTom (Jun 1, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> So we are to be stuck forever with that shit version? This is intolerable. I bet they would have cut Beorn out as well. Cunts



It's bound to be made at some point, either MGM will get bought by someone, or it won't and their film rights will get sold off - the Hobbit is bound to be bought by some other studio based on the success of LoTR.. whether Del Toro will be directing or they find someone else is a question, as is how long it will be until MGM's mess is sorted out.


----------



## Kid A (Jun 2, 2010)

My cousin auditioned for Bilbo. Didn't realise it was in development hell. I've been looking forward to it for ages :-/


----------



## stacy street (Jun 2, 2010)

*Who is making Hobbit without Jackson?*

As long as Jackson is involved, there is a God. Probably Jackson himself. Noone else could have done LOR so perfectly, not even the BBC. But I heard that someone (or something) was planning to do The Hobbit without him. Who was that? And is that coming out anyway?


----------



## Santino (Jun 2, 2010)

stacy street said:


> As long as Jackson is involved, there is a God. Probably Jackson himself. Noone else could have done LOR so perfectly, not even the BBC. But I heard that someone (or something) was planning to do The Hobbit without him. Who was that? And is that coming out anyway?



Good work.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 2, 2010)

Michael Bay might be a good alternative director. At least there are no female characters for him to be vile about


----------



## gabi (Jun 28, 2010)

looks like jackson might do it...

http://www.stuff.co.nz/entertainment/film/3863115/Jackson-negotiating-to-direct-Hobbit

probably for the best really.


----------



## Santino (Jun 28, 2010)

At least we won't get King Kong II.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 28, 2010)

Is Guy Ritchie available?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 28, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Is Guy Ritchie available?



That'd be called 'The 'Obbit'


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 28, 2010)

Gut Ritchie can play the Trolls purse that Bilbo tries to steal.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 28, 2010)

Crispy said:


> new story I guess. someone on slashdot reckoned a documentary of the silmarillion would be a neat side project. Get attenborough to narrate it



richard or david?


----------



## Gromit (Jun 28, 2010)

Hmm two films?

To have two films you need an epic battle in both.

I can't think of two in the Hobbit.

Just Smaug attacking the town.

They're going to have to engineer up another one from somewhere.


----------



## Santino (Jun 28, 2010)

Wizards vs Necromancer perhaps.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 28, 2010)

That would be a good link to LOTRs so could be a good guess.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 28, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> That'd be called 'The 'Obbit'





_"What have I got in my pocket, you slag?"_


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 28, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Hmm two films?
> 
> To have two films you need an epic battle in both.
> 
> ...



The hobbit consists of a series of confrontations, the battle of the five armies being the most epic of these. I could get two films out of it.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 16, 2010)

Nobody count their chickens, but it looks like the studios have finally sorted it out:

Peter Jackson to direct The Hobbit

They haven't sorted out the union dispute though, so may just shift the filming to some other country to avoid paying the actors a fair wage


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 16, 2010)

I just hope they don't plonk the story into the same setting and ambience as LotR.  The Hobbit was a much lighter book in its own way, much more innocent, and even felt closer to a kiddie story.  They have to reflect that and alter the vibe of the film.


----------



## discokermit (Oct 17, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> and even felt closer to a kiddie story.


that's cos it's a kiddie story.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 18, 2010)

yep-even LoRT starts out fairly twee child hobbity. Shit only gets darker when they reach the prancing pony and then the fight at weathertop.

by RotK the only one Hobbit who hasn't lost the bumpkin shire accent is Sam Gamgee (lumpen prole of hobbitry).

The rest have all started speaking llike elves or High Men


----------



## Santino (Oct 18, 2010)

I won't believe they've made The Hobbit until I have the special edition Blu Ray boxed set in my hand.


----------



## gabi (Oct 18, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Nobody count their chickens, but it looks like the studios have finally sorted it out:
> 
> Peter Jackson to direct The Hobbit
> 
> They haven't sorted out the union dispute though, so may just shift the filming to some other country to avoid paying the actors a fair wage


 
The wages were more than fair even for extras on lotr. dont fully understand the dispute going on down there, jackson/wingnut are very good employers


----------



## Crispy (Oct 18, 2010)

http://www.infonews.co.nz/news.cfm?id=58320

In-depth info of what the dispute's actually about


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 18, 2010)

Crispy said:


> http://www.infonews.co.nz/news.cfm?id=58320
> 
> In-depth info of what the dispute's actually about


 
or not if you read it...

it seems P and warner are being carpeted because they cannot legally collectively bargain with non unionised actors because it's prohibited by NZ law.  so it's not even a case of them attempting to screw the unions but them not having anything they can do legally... seems the issue should be addressed by the NZ govt and this would then resolve matters..


----------



## gabi (Oct 22, 2010)

Huge protest in Wellington earlier this week by film workers.  Protesting against the Union's tactics that is, not PJ/warners...  the fact that an australian union is singlehandedly destroyin NZ's film industry would be hilarious if i didnt know so many of the people who are being affected. 

http://www.stuff.co.nz/dominion-post/news/4261302/Australian-union-boss-questioned-by-film-workers

Anyway, back to the movie, cast announced, looks sharp - Martin Freeman, Richard Armitage, Aidan Turner, Rob Kazinsky amongst others


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 22, 2010)

Also Warner's are thinking of moving production to the UK or Europe, currently scouting some of the Potter locations.


----------



## gabi (Oct 22, 2010)

Disaster for Wellington if they lose it. Either way huge damage done to NZ's rep in hollywood. looks like the PM will have to further increase the 15% tax break the studios already get down there.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 22, 2010)

Martin Freeman?

Ricky Gervaise for gandalf?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 22, 2010)

At first I thought 'shit' and then I remebered Sherlock Holmes and thought 'actually, that's great'.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 24, 2010)

ohh   sylvester mccoy is going to play radagast  the brown....  


http://gallifreynewsbase.blogspot.com/2010/10/sylvester-mccoy-wins-role-in-hobbit.html


----------



## strung out (Oct 25, 2010)

radagast didn't even appear in the hobbit!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 25, 2010)

They're still putting stuff from Unfinished Tales into the Hobbit script then?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 25, 2010)

strung out said:


> radagast didn't even appear in the hobbit!


 
He gets a namecheck at the house of beorn iirc- Who I still recon will go the way of Bombadil and get not included for being to twee


----------



## strung out (Oct 25, 2010)

tbh, i'm happy enough to see him come into the hobbit if it means sylv gets a part


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 27, 2010)

I was looking fwd to it but with all the unrest; it kind of leaves a bad taste in the mouth. And maybe Peter Jackson isn't the right director for it. Is his heart really in the project? I hope it doesn't end up feeling rushed like King Kong...


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 27, 2010)

strung out said:


> tbh, i'm happy enough to see him come into the hobbit if it means sylv gets a part


Isn't David Tennant also up for a part? And Sylv was second choice for the older Bilbo in Lord of the Rings, IIRC - and wasn't Tom Baker was up for Gandalf, too? I'd love to have seen that version of the film.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sad that Del Toro had to leave the project because of the delays, he would have made an interesting film I think.

Off-set problems appear to be getting sorted now, according to latest reports.


----------



## gabi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yup, the union's actions forced the Kiwi government to give Warner Bros an incredible tax break in exchange for keeping production in NZ. Another win for the little guys. Bob Crow's got nothin on those aussie fellas.


----------



## Reno (Oct 27, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> I'm sad that Del Toro had to leave the project because of the delays, he would have made an interesting film I think.
> 
> Off-set problems appear to be getting sorted now, according to latest reports.



I'm glad he is going to to Lovecraft's At the Mountain's of Madness instead, which is much more my cup of tea. It also keeps Peter Jackson from attempting another ill judged prestige film like The Lovely Bones for a few years.


----------



## Santino (Jan 11, 2011)

Ian McKellen and Andy Serkis have finally signed up for this.

http://www.imdb.com/news/ni6781280/


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 11, 2011)

elevendayempire said:


> Isn't David Tennant also up for a part? And Sylv was second choice for the older Bilbo in Lord of the Rings, IIRC - and wasn't Tom Baker was up for Gandalf, too? I'd love to have seen that version of the film.


 
next doctor who special... fuck christmas carol they can do lord of the rings...    the doctors companions have to  take some horrible  evil   and blast it into a black hole (perhaps  work in  the eye of harmony/ galifrey)   while the doctor  and some of his past regenerations  have to distract  the  big bads


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2011)

I want the extended versions NOW dammit


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 11, 2011)

tbh they've already decided to squeeze two films out of a relatively short and simple book- is there even going to be scope for massive extended versions?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> tbh they've already decided to squeeze two films out of a relatively short and simple book- is there even going to be scope for massive extended versions?


 
If it means people will pay at the cinema, buy the dvd and then buy the extended versions then probably.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 11, 2011)

Martin Freeman is Bilbo


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 11, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Martin Freeman is Bilbo


 
I see him as a great choice.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 11, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Martin Freeman is Bilbo


 
i read that as morgan freeman 

which would be interesting  in the voice over


----------



## Crispy (Jan 11, 2011)

Lock&Light said:


> I see him as a great choice.


 
If he'd been cast to play Martrin Freeman, I'd agree with you. He comes from telly, where he played the same character for years. He still plays that character.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 11, 2011)

'It was about that time that I fell into a riddle game. In the Misty Mountains some creatures are just to broken for honest dealings..'


----------



## Lock&Light (Jan 11, 2011)

Crispy said:


> If he'd been cast to play Martrin Freeman, I'd agree with you. He comes from telly, where he played the same character for years. He still plays that character.


 
I don't actually agree with any of that.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 11, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> 'It was about that time that I fell into a riddle game. In the Misty Mountains some creatures are just to broken for honest dealings..'


 
To this day i still don't know what those two elf ladies were singing about Truth is, I don't want to know. Some things are best left unsaid. I'd like to think they were singing about something so beautiful, it can't be expressed in words, and makes your heart ache because of it


----------



## Santino (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, for the love of...



> Peter Jackson has been admitted to hospital in New Zealand for surgery that will further delay filming of his forthcoming two-part adaptation of JRR Tolkien's fantasy tale The Hobbit.



http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2011/jan/27/hobbit-delay-peter-jackson-hospital


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 31, 2011)

a stomach ulcer caused by having to wait really long for something he wanted, I hope.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-12391286

It seems things are finally, nearly, hopefully, possibly about to get started maybe


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm resigned to the idea that I will be watching this when I am as greybearded as saruman himself


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

Cameras are rolling - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-12803125



> Production on the films, starring Martin Freeman as Bilbo Baggins, is expected to take up to two years. The first is due out in late 2012.





> At a press conference last month, the film's star, Freeman, joked about the trials it has faced.
> 
> "There are some bits of bad luck associated with it," he said.
> 
> "We're all very optimistic about it. We're ready to go - just as soon as 2015 comes around."



???

IMDB has 19 December 2012 as the USA release date.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 22, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> 'It was about that time that I fell into a riddle game. In the Misty Mountains some creatures are just to broken for honest dealings..'



'So I'm packing my bags for the Misty Mountains, where the spirits fly...'


----------



## gabi (Mar 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Cameras are rolling - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-12803125
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'joked'


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2011)

gabi said:


> 'joked'


 
Ah yes, that would give it away


----------



## discokermit (Mar 22, 2011)

cheaty little hairy footed ring thief.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 22, 2011)

its tricksy it is. whats in its pocketses indeed


----------



## Zabo (Mar 22, 2011)

Martin Freeman and James Nesbitt. Oh dear! I'm no longer looking forward to it. 

Off set Nesbitt is a cnut. I can tell you from personal experience.

Listen To The 'Stars' Lick Arse

I look forward to the day when a star branches out and calls the whole team a bunch of wankers. Even if it was on one of the 'making of's I'd be happy but the lot are sycophants.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, because slagging off your co-workers just before you embark on a period of being in fairly intimate surrounds with them for between 6-18 months is a really, really good idea isn't it? 

Do you do that? Start a new job, and when you walk in call everyone in the place a wanker?

It's when a film goes to complete shit and people start disowning it you get the real honesty.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 23, 2011)

Zabo said:


> Martin Freeman and James Nesbitt. Oh dear! I'm no longer looking forward to it.
> 
> *Off set Nesbitt is a cnut. I can tell you from personal experience.*
> Listen To The 'Stars' Lick Arse
> ...


 
I found Jimmy to be a decent fella, mind you, people change. This was 12 or 13 years ago. 

He was superb in Bloody Sunday.


----------



## Santino (Mar 23, 2011)

You wake up in the morning, you've got to read all the Sunday papers, the kids are running round, you've got to mow the lawn, wash the car, and you think "Sunday, bloody Sunday!".


----------



## Zabo (Mar 23, 2011)

"Co-workers"? So American. Tut.

They do it all the time. It is _de-rigeur_ whether it be before or after filming. I've yet to witness such fawning in real world industry.

"Oh yes, me and Mick get along great. I've been with him on all the houses we've built. Nobody handles a trowel like him. The way he holds a brick on the long side is pure poetry. People queue up to work with him. I hope this next bungalow we are building will be one of many."


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 23, 2011)

Santino said:


> You wake up in the morning, you've got to read all the Sunday papers, the kids are running round, you've got to mow the lawn, wash the car, and you think "Sunday, bloody Sunday!".


 
Yeah, that was funny the first few times


----------



## Zabo (Mar 23, 2011)

krtek a houby. Are you talking real life or film life? I'm talking real life.

Regardless I have severe doubts about males who can't handle their baldness and have to resort to sticking bits of carpet on their head. Very vain and very sad.


----------



## Lock&Light (Mar 23, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm resigned to the idea that I will be watching this when I am as greybearded as saruman himself


 
Saruman the White was white-bearded.


----------



## Random (Mar 23, 2011)

Lock&Light said:


> Saruman the White was white-bearded.


 Beat me too it.


----------



## Santino (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks distinctly grey here


----------



## Gromit (Mar 23, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm resigned to the idea that I will be watching this when I am as greybearded as saruman himself


 
If they are aiming this at the newly created LOTRs fan based created by the last set of films....

... I've a feeling that they've left it too late to capitalise on that market. They'll have moved on to Harry Potter and god knows what since.

They'll have to hope that they can create a new fan base to suppliment us Tolkien fans.


----------



## Santino (Mar 23, 2011)

Gromit said:


> If they are aiming this at the newly created LOTRs fan based created by the last set of films....
> 
> ... I've a feeling that they've left it too late to capitalise on that market. They'll have moved on to Harry Potter and god knows what since.
> 
> They'll have to hope that they can create a new fan base to suppliment us Tolkien fans.



I don't understand what you're saying. They won't be able to capitalise on the fanbase of people who became fans of Tolkien through the films because... Because why? Because they've watched Harry Potter?


----------



## Lock&Light (Mar 23, 2011)

Santino said:


> Looks distinctly grey here


 
It's Tolkien's version that matters.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 23, 2011)

anyway, fantasy films are big potatos again. The kids will want to watch it after the studio has hammered them to death with advertising. Existing fans will of course be already planning to see it.


----------



## Santino (Mar 23, 2011)

Have you ever seen an illustration of Saruman's many-coloured robes that didn't make him look like a twat?


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 23, 2011)

Gromit said:


> If they are aiming this at the newly created LOTRs fan based created by the last set of films....
> 
> ... I've a feeling that they've left it too late to capitalise on that market. They'll have moved on to Harry Potter and god knows what since.
> 
> They'll have to hope that they can create a new fan base to suppliment us Tolkien fans.


 
Well, leaving aside the fact that even if you're just talking Tolkein fans there are enough out there to make the film money...you're completely wrong.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 23, 2011)

Santino said:


> Have you ever seen an illustration of Saruman's many-coloured robes that didn't make him look like a twat?


 
I can hear it now...

'Saruman! 
He was the Valars favourite son
Of all the wizards 
Sarry was the special one

So Illuvatar made
His son a coat
A multi coloured coat to wear

etc
etc


----------



## strung out (May 19, 2011)

peter jackson's cast stephen fry in it. i don't know whether it's ,  or 

http://www.facebook.com/notes/peter-jackson/hobbit-casting-news/10150257180211558


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2011)

Stephen Fry


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2011)

as the master of laketown? rubbish.


----------



## bi0boy (May 19, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Stephen Fry


 
They may as well have cast Tony Robinson as Gollum


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 20, 2011)

Santino said:


> Have you ever seen an illustration of Saruman's many-coloured robes that didn't make him look like a twat?


 
i'm thinking







and it's not good


----------



## Random (May 20, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> as the master of laketown? rubbish.


 
That's a very very unsympathetic character in the book. I hope they don't nice him up for Stephen, like they did the Vendetta media master.


----------



## bi0boy (May 20, 2011)

Random said:


> That's a very very unsympathetic character in the book. I hope they don't nice him up for Stephen, like they did the Vendetta media master.


 
Jackson turned Gimili into a comedy-gnome so it wouldn't surpirse me.


----------



## Pingu (May 20, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> Jackson turned Gimili into a comedy-gnome so it wouldn't surpirse me.


 
and turned Glorfindel into a Flowery Bint...

and turned Radagast and Bombadil into .. well thin air tbh.


still film will most likely be entertaining and I am deffo going to go se eit


----------



## Random (May 21, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> Jackson turned Gimili into a comedy-gnome so it wouldn't surpirse me.


 
He mostly just exaggerated the role that Gili already had in the book - axe slipping out when bowing to Treebeard, various off-colour outbursts during meetings, having to share a horse, etc.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2011)

Benedict Cumberbatch is in too! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-13496401


----------



## Augie March (May 31, 2011)

Both films now officially all titled up. First one is called The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey and the second one is called The Hobbit: There And Back Again.


----------



## Santino (May 31, 2011)

Porn versions announced as The Throbbit: An Unexpected Whore-ney and The Throbbit: Hair and Crack Again.


----------



## kittyP (May 31, 2011)

Come on come on!! I want to see them NOW!!! 

Sorry


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2011)

Hurry up!!!


----------



## Augie March (May 31, 2011)

Santino said:


> Porn versions announced as The Throbbit: An Unexpected Whore-ney and The Throbbit: Hair and Crack Again.


 
Featuring Dildo Baggins.


----------



## Beanburger (May 31, 2011)

.... and his journey through MILFwood.


----------



## Zabo (Jun 20, 2011)

I thought they were half-way to fucksville casting Stephen Fry but now they have arrived their on a one way ticket.

"Barry Humphries, the man behind Dame Edna Everage, is to join the cast of The Hobbit alongside Lost actress Evangeline Lilly and Stephen Fry."

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/dame-edna-star-cast-hobbit-movies-151218206.html

Maybe Del Toro et al., had an inkling it was going to be a ham fest.


----------



## elevendayempire (Jun 20, 2011)

Pingu said:


> and turned Glorfindel into a Flowery Bint...
> 
> and turned Radagast and Bombadil into .. well thin air tbh.


Isn't Sylvester McCoy playing Radagast in the film?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2011)

Radagast the bird tamer, Radagast the FOOL!'


----------



## TruXta (Jun 20, 2011)

Tbh Mccoy's got the face for it. Humphries as the Goblin King - why not? I groaned when I saw Woods was playing Frodo, but he did OK.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 20, 2011)

i think mccoy  will do well.  i mean he has already played merlin.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 21, 2011)

http://www.chrisshipton.com/2011/06...great-goblin-looks-just-like-my-great-goblin/

Barry Humphries looks like my Great Goblin


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 24, 2011)

Pics released.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks very photoshopped


----------



## Crispy (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks right. Martin Freeman makes a good hobbit - actually looks a bit like billy boyd.


----------



## Santino (Jun 24, 2011)

He ought to look a bit like Ian Holm. I wonder if they'll re-cut Fellowship of the Ring and insert Freeman finding the ring.


----------



## Santino (Jun 24, 2011)

And make Greedo shoot first, obviously.


----------



## gabi (Jul 8, 2011)

Um.. here's the dwarves.. looks like budget cuts must be hitting Weta






http://www.stuff.co.nz/entertainment/film/5256494/A-first-look-at-the-Hobbit-dwarves


----------



## Cid (Jul 8, 2011)

At least they haven't cast James Corden as Bombur.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 8, 2011)

I think they look quite nifty actually


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2011)

if they cut beorn out I will be gutted.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 8, 2011)

What???? No Beorn???


----------



## Crispy (Jul 8, 2011)

No, he's included and cast already: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikael_Persbrandt


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2011)

i've no word on wether they will, I just worry he might go the way of Bombadil (which in fairness was a judicious cut ast the cunt is an embarrasment, although it was a shame to lose the barrow-wight bits with him)


----------



## TruXta (Jul 8, 2011)

Crispy said:


> No, he's included and cast already: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikael_Persbrandt


 
YAY! Persbrandt is a fine actor.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2011)

good stuff! With mcoy as radagast this is starting to look like it might work


----------



## Santino (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd hope that knowing how popular these films could be, Jackson will at least shoot every little thing he can, even if lots of scenes are relegated to special edition Blu-Ray. I think if he'd known how big LOTR would be, he could have filmed the Scouring just for the DVDs.


----------



## gabi (Jul 8, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> good stuff! With mcoy as radagast this is starting to look like it might work


 
You've seen the pic above?  It looks like an early mockup from a brainstorming session at 3am. Oh and... Stephen fry. Nuff said. 

This will be awful


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2011)

hold on, if sauron was the necromancer of mirkwood then why the fuck are their no animated corpses in all of middle earth


----------



## Cid (Jul 8, 2011)

Cast so far btw:




			
				hobbit site said:
			
		

> Azog - Conan Stevens
> Alfrid - Ryan Gage
> Bard - Luke Evans
> Beorn - Mikael Persbrandt
> ...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2011)

Ken Stott as Balin?

stand down gabi, your argument is invalid


----------



## Crispy (Jul 8, 2011)

Stephen Fry?
He'll be playing Stephen Fry then, or whatsisname. Wooster's butler. Stephen Fry.


----------



## gabi (Jul 8, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Ken Stott as Balin?
> 
> stand down gabi, your argument is invalid


 
Which argument? the dwarves? I honestly thought that was a mock-up when I first saw it.  I know Weta's lost loadsa their best folk to the US. and it shows.

The gurning guy in the middle looks like someone you'd meet at the table round the albert at 1am on a friday. poor.


----------



## Cid (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, I mean this is one of the first publicity shots and they release _that_? Wtf?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2011)

gabi said:


> Which argument? the dwarves? I honestly thought that was a mock-up when I first saw it.  I know Weta's lost loadsa their best folk to the US. and it shows.
> 
> The gurning guy in the middle looks like someone you'd meet at the table round the albert at 1am on a friday. poor.


 
that it will be shit. It won't. That picture does look a bit like the people who did LEXX have been allowed back into society but I loved LEXX anyway.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 8, 2011)

I honestly thought they were figurines at first. They look incredibly fake, for want of a better term. Hmmmm who knows, maybe they'll ham it up a bit more for the Hobbit.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 9, 2011)

Couple of video blogs from Peter Jackson on the set of the Hobbit. Everything looks present and correct


----------



## Augie March (Jul 13, 2011)

Vampire dwarf!


----------



## gabi (Jul 13, 2011)

the one on the right is ok.. but the one on the left is again hilariously shit


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's the photo editing malarkey they've put on these pics that makes them look so clownish.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 14, 2011)

This pic just reminds me of a Middle Earth makeover of Only Fools and Horses. (l-r Boycey, Rodders, DelBoy)

"Alriggghhhhttt Baliiiiiiiiin?"


----------



## Santino (Jul 14, 2011)

Quite like the chunky swords.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 14, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> This pic just reminds me of a Middle Earth makeover of Only Fools and Horses. (l-r Boycey, Rodders, DelBoy)


 
Exactly what I thought when I saw that before I even read your comment


----------



## Augie March (Jul 14, 2011)

I have no problem with their look. I did it find it odd though seeing Mitchell from Being Human dressed up as a dwarf.


----------



## janeb (Jul 14, 2011)

I was just pleased to Mitchell from Being Human looking pretty Mitchell'esque

*swoon*


----------



## Random (Jul 15, 2011)

Augie March said:


> Vampire dwarf!


 Fili and Kili?


----------



## Random (Jul 15, 2011)

Shelock as Smaug will be awesome, and as DC says, Stott as Balin will own. The inserted elf lady will be a downer, as will the achingly heroic Bard-hunk, but who cares? Can't wait!


----------



## Cid (Jul 15, 2011)

Inserted elf lady?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2011)

Cid said:


> Inserted elf lady?


 
This?


----------



## Leafster (Jul 16, 2011)

Cid;11936867]Inserted elf lady?[/QUOTE][QUOTE=Badgers said:


> This?


Galadriel? I don't remember her being in the book, nor for that matter, Legolas or Frodo.


----------



## rover07 (Jul 16, 2011)

Santino said:


> Quite like the chunky swords.


 
Dwarves use axes?


----------



## Cid (Jul 16, 2011)

Santino said:


> Quite like the chunky swords.


 
They don't look very practical though, and in the photos seem a bit foamy, not suspending my disbelief.



Leafster said:


> Galadriel? I don't remember her being in the book, nor for that matter, Legolas or Frodo.



Good point.


----------



## Cid (Jul 16, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> This pic just reminds me of a Middle Earth makeover of Only Fools and Horses. (l-r Boycey, Rodders, DelBoy)
> 
> "Alriggghhhhttt Baliiiiiiiiin?"





Thorin definitely uses a sword btw, although it's an elf one.


----------



## Random (Jul 19, 2011)

Cid said:


> Inserted elf lady?


 Tauriel. Blanchett is excellent as Galadriel, so I don't mind more of her, although it's a long stretch for her to be involved.


----------



## Santino (Jul 19, 2011)

Random said:


> Tauriel. Blanchett is excellent as Galadriel, so I don't mind more of her, although it's a long stretch for her to be involved.


 
I'm sure they could work her into the assault on the Necromancer or something. Elrond too.


----------



## gavman (Jul 19, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> One will be getting through the goblin caves, the other through mirkwood and onto the dragon.
> 
> plenty for two films imo.


 
way to ruin it. the thing the hobbit holds over lotr is pacing, and two fillums would ruin that


----------



## Random (Jul 19, 2011)

Santino said:


> I'm sure they could work her into the assault on the Necromancer or something. Elrond too.


 
Good point. Would be awesome to see the White Council in action, even though we know now that they don't really defeat anyone in that attack.


----------



## Santino (Jul 19, 2011)

gavman said:


> way to ruin it. the thing the hobbit holds over lotr is pacing, and two fillums would ruin that


 
We'll see. The alternative was to cram the whole thing into one film, which would have ended up in a rather hurried narrative pace, even with lots of parts cut out.


----------



## Macabre (Jul 19, 2011)

A good review of each dwarf compared to the books description here http://www.theonering.net/torwp/2011/07/17/46272-tornstaff_talk_dwarves/


----------



## Cid (Jul 19, 2011)

What the fuck has Bifur got sticking out of his head? Also isn't Thorin the oldest in the group by some 15 years?


----------



## gavman (Jul 19, 2011)

dwarf nerd


----------



## Macabre (Jul 19, 2011)

I quite like them, the only ones I'm suspect of are Kili and Fili as their beards are shit/non-existent.  I'm glad Jackson gave them some variety and took the whimsicalness out (coloured beards and hoods).


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2011)

fili and kili are the youngest dwarves, they aren't supposed to be rocking the full kropotkin


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 19, 2011)

Crucially, Thorin Oakenshield looks proper G


----------



## Random (Jul 20, 2011)

Macabre said:


> I'm glad Jackson gave them some variety and took the whimsicalness out (coloured beards and hoods).


 Yes, it simply doesn't work within the established LOTR film look. 

There's a lot of LOTR in general that needs to be cleaned up so as not to look ridiculous. For example, someone on the GURPS forum pointed out that it would have looked utterly stupid to have Boromir shot full of arrows like a hedgehog, as the book describes.

Much of the Hobbit is part of the twee early Tolkien writings, more linked to his Father Xmas book than to the Silmarillion or similar epic myth stuff.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 21, 2011)

The third production video is out, and I have to say the dwarves look pretty good. Worth watching to the very last scene...

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/50463


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2011)

Random said:


> Yes, it simply doesn't work within the established LOTR film look.
> 
> There's a lot of LOTR in general that needs to be cleaned up so as not to look ridiculous. For example, someone on the GURPS forum pointed out that it would have looked utterly stupid to have Boromir shot full of arrows like a hedgehog, as the book describes.
> 
> Much of the Hobbit is part of the twee early Tolkien writings, more linked to his Father Xmas book than to the Silmarillion or similar epic myth stuff.


 

I'm thinking we can do without the 'must be away before break of day' song on the twee front but that trolls little cockney purse must surely stay for comedy value


----------



## Santino (Jul 21, 2011)

Can we change the thread title to 'The Hobbit Movie - Ticking along nicely, thanks'?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 21, 2011)

Good call.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2011)

Much better.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 21, 2011)

Santino said:


> Quite like the chunky swords.


 
dwarfs should have hammers or axes... swords are for puffy elven types.. and humans.

dwrafs are hammers, axes, picks and crossbows..


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 21, 2011)

So will this be converted into a hopeless "3D" version à la Harry Potter, or is it being done with 3D in mind.


----------



## Santino (Jul 21, 2011)

Pingu said:


> dwarfs should have hammers or axes... swords are for puffy elven types.. and humans.
> 
> dwrafs are hammers, axes, picks and crossbows..


 
Come over here and say that again.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 21, 2011)

Fucking Noldor and their overcompensation in the .. erm.. "sword" department


----------



## Crispy (Jul 21, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> So will this be converted into a hopeless "3D" version à la Harry Potter, or is it being done with 3D in mind.


 
All 3D cameras. See Jackson wearing polarised glasses in the first 2 video blogs


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 2, 2011)

Random said:


> Tauriel. Blanchett is excellent as Galadriel, so I don't mind more of her, although it's a long stretch for her to be involved.



Nah she just stood around and gave out bits of her hair and shit.

Liv Tyler as Arwen was 1000x times more awesome, plus she got to do all the "I would rather spend one lifetime with you than face all the Ages of this world alone" type stuff, which was aces.

Shame she won't be in the hobbit and we have put up with Galadriel not doing very much.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 2, 2011)

And I'm looking forward to see how they are going to make Elijah Wood look younger than he did ten years ago in a film in which he was tarted up to look younger than he was then.


----------



## Random (Sep 5, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> Nah she just stood around and gave out bits of her hair and shit.
> 
> Liv Tyler as Arwen was 1000x times more awesome, plus she got to do all the "I would rather spend one lifetime with you than face all the Ages of this world alone" type stuff, which was aces.
> 
> Shame she won't be in the hobbit and we have put up with Galadriel not doing very much.



Liv Tyler was handed a speacially written part, intended to throw a bone to all those who wanted a love interest story line inserted into the story. Rather cheesy and boring, I thought. Wheras Cate Blanchet conveyed accurately the majesty of a 50,000 (whatever) elf lord, with all the terror and weariness that this involves, and I thought this was a much more satisfying performance.

Being disappointed that Galadriel 'only hands out hair' is like complaining that Lady Macbeth doesn't get to take part in any sword fights. It indicates that you're not really interested in the original story itself, but rather want another typically modern film experience.

Tolkein's story, as well as being racist and monarchistic was also of course hideously sexist. Mary Gentle expertly skewered Tolkein's boys' story terminology in her satire 'Grunts' in which (to take a minor example) one human character is described as 'a female man.'

Playing the online Lord of the Rings game I can see that the game developers, bless, have tried to deal with this by making literally half of all the NPCs recognisably female. After wading through hundreds of woman bandits I can't help thinking this rather destroys the feeling of the original story.


----------



## gabi (Nov 4, 2011)

a geek's wet dream

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/51787


----------



## Random (Nov 4, 2011)

fap fap fap. And his opening paragraph make me wonder what other Middle Earth stories could be filmed. Downfall of Numenor? Luthien and Beren? Would get less of an audience, though.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 4, 2011)

all sorts of words ending in -gasm


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 4, 2011)

That tale of Hurin where they meet the dark dwarf.

fuck that was rubbish


----------



## Santino (Nov 4, 2011)

I never got more than half a page into The Silmarillion.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 4, 2011)

Santino said:


> I never got more than half a page into The Silmarillion.



Unfinished Tales is much better.


----------



## Random (Nov 4, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> That tale of Hurin where they meet the dark dwarf.
> 
> fuck that was rubbish


The petty-dwarf, you mean.  Edit: Either you mean Hurin with the 'dark elf' or you mean Turin with the petty dwarf.


----------



## Santino (Nov 4, 2011)

The title 'Unfinished Tales' really put me off. Why would I want to read stories without a proper ending?


----------



## Beanburger (Nov 4, 2011)

Santino said:


> The title 'Unfinished Tales' really put me off. Why would I want to read stories without a proper ending?


Because the ending's shit?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 4, 2011)

Also, production video #4: http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2011/11/the-latest-news-from-the-set-of-the-hobbit/


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 4, 2011)

the unfinished tales are done in that sort of epic legend language which is stilted and not that enjoyable..

Like that bit in LOTR where they are talking about storms over (sp) crahadras and aragorn says 'his arm must have grown long etc etc' and gandalf just replies 'his arm is long'


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 4, 2011)

Random said:


> The petty-dwarf, you mean.  Edit: Either you mean Hurin with the 'dark elf' or you mean Turin with the petty dwarf.


 
Turin then- the band of warriors meet the petty dwarf and one of them shoots one of his sons with an arrow. And gets cursed for it. I think. Long time since I read it.


----------



## Random (Nov 4, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Turin then- the band of warriors meet the petty dwarf and one of them shoots one of his sons with an arrow. And gets cursed for it. I think. Long time since I read it.


Whoops! And of course I meant _Tuor_ and the 'dark elf.' Hurin was Turin's dad


----------



## gavman (Nov 5, 2011)

Random said:


> Liv Tyler was handed a speacially written part, intended to throw a bone to all those who wanted a love interest story line inserted into the story. Rather cheesy and boring, I thought. Wheras Cate Blanchet conveyed accurately the majesty of a 50,000 (whatever) elf lord, with all the terror and weariness that this involves, and I thought this was a much more satisfying performance.


i just forwarded all of liv tyler's simpering, turgid scenes.
it's a trick that improves all of her films, i find


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 5, 2011)

Santino said:


> The title 'Unfinished Tales' really put me off. Why would I want to read stories without a proper ending?



Most of Pushkin's short stories are unfinished. They're still wonderful.

Not sure the same can be said of Tolkien though.


----------



## Random (Nov 5, 2011)

Philip K Dick's boks all have terrible anticlimactic endings as well.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 5, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> the unfinished tales are done in that sort of epic legend language which is stilted and not that enjoyable..
> 
> Like that bit in LOTR where they are talking about storms over (sp) crahadras and aragorn says 'his arm must have grown long etc etc' and gandalf just replies 'his arm is long'



If you think that's bad try The Lost Tales. Epic poems ought to be your cup of tea.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Also, production video #4: http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2011/11/the-latest-news-from-the-set-of-the-hobbit/



Only going to be in 3D?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2011)

SpookyFrank said:


> Most of Pushkin's short stories are unfinished. They're still wonderful.



Miles off topic:

Alexander Pushkin was fatally wounded in a duel with Georges-Charles de Heeckeren d'Anthès



> On the evening of 27 January 1837, d'Anthès shot first, mortally wounding Pushkin in the stomach. Pushkin, who had fought several duels, managed to rise and shoot at d'Anthès, however, only lightly wounding him in the right arm. As he lay on his deathbed, Pushkin sent a message to d'Anthès pardoning him of any wrongdoing. After Pushkin's death, d'Anthès was imprisoned at Peter and Paul Fortress in St. Petersburg. Dueling was illegal in Russia, and d'Anthès was called to court, but he was pardoned by the Emperor, considering the gravity of the abuses written by Pushkin. Stripped of his rank, he was escorted back to the frontier. In Berlin, he was joined by his wife. Both returned to France, in his father's region. There, he began a successful political career: at first president of the local assembly, then member of theNational Constituent Assembly from 1848 to 1852, and, at last, irremovable senator from 1852 to 1870.



I worked for Georges d'Anthès in Spain around 10 years ago who was the great-great-grandson (or was it great-great-great?) of Georges-Charles de Heeckeren d'Anthès and had the duelling pistols above the fireplace in his villa. At the time I was staying with him he had received a letter from the Russian government asking him to donate the duelling pistols to a Russian museum. I think he did in the end but money changed hands and the agreement was that when his son (a baby at the time) reached 21 the duelling pistols would be returned to him.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Only going to be in 3D?


Both


----------



## gabi (Nov 23, 2011)

another coupla entries from that guy whos embedded on the set

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/51851

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/51948

quite interesting


----------



## Crispy (Nov 23, 2011)

When they rebuilt Hobbiton, they made 40 of the hobbit holes fully livable, and plan to turn the Green Dragon into a functioning pub. They could charge $10,000 a night and be booked solid for ever


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 23, 2011)

I would go. The bucolic country life appeals immensely.


----------



## strung out (Dec 21, 2011)

the trailer's just been released!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2011)

Win


----------



## Crispy (Dec 21, 2011)

Yep, that looks about right


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm sure that song they sing was supposed to be quite jolly


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 21, 2011)

yes it was, but in keeping with lotr they seem to be toning down the twee.

they better not cut out the cockney trolls purse though


----------



## gabi (Dec 21, 2011)

why is the trailer coming out one year ahead of release? they're nowhere near finishing shooting afaik 

the makeup and prosthetics look fucking terrible on those dwarves. hope they sort that out in post-production somehow


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 21, 2011)

The prosthetics look pretty good to me, but then I grew up watching The Next Generation


----------



## Balbi (Dec 21, 2011)

Hooray! More hobbitses.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 21, 2011)

I was never happy with the choice of martin freeman for bilbo, but from the trailer it does look like he will be able to capture the middle-england fusser.

Thorin looks to be a proper hardnut, so score.

crucially though- no mirkwood scenes. As this is a two parter are we to assume that mirkwood and the giant spiders will be left for part 2, I hope not


----------



## Santino (Dec 21, 2011)

My memory of the plot is a bit hazy, but I would have thought the break would come after escaping the wood elves, so the second film can concentrate on Smaug and the battle.

I don't know where you'd put the assault on the Necromancer in though, assuming that it's in there.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 21, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> As this is a two parter are we to assume that mirkwood and the giant spiders will be left for part 2, I hope not


 
The escape from the goblins / arrival at the bear guy would be an appropriate endpoint for part 1 on a standalone basis.

Then giant spiders to get the adrenalin going at the start of part 2.

If you put the spiders in part 1 then part 2 is going to be really (really) slow at the start


----------



## sylvan (Dec 21, 2011)

Santino said:


> I don't know where you'd put the assault on the Necromancer in though, assuming that it's in there.


 
Oh - if they put the spiders into part 1, then they could flesh out part 2 with half an hour of epic fighting against Sauron...

good thinking


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 21, 2011)

Santino said:


> My memory of the plot is a bit hazy, but I would have thought the break would come after escaping the wood elves, so the second film can concentrate on Smaug and the battle.
> 
> I don't know where you'd put the assault on the Necromancer in though, assuming that it's in there.


 
well it isn't actually in the book, i suppose they would show the assault in flashbacks like when gandalf comes back from his awol in two towers


----------



## gabi (Dec 21, 2011)

even more unbelievable than them putting out a trailer a year in advance, the gruniad has decided to review the trailer.

ridiculous. ive never seen a trailer reviewed before i dont think.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/filmblog/2011/dec/21/hobbit-unexpected-journey-trailer


----------



## Santino (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes, having it told in flashback would sit better with the spirit of the book in my opinion.

I remember talk of bits of what Aragon was up to before LOTR being slotted in somewhere, but that seems to have been abandoned thankfully.


----------



## Santino (Dec 21, 2011)

I've got high hopes for the music. One of the brilliant things about the Star Wars prequels music was the foreshadowing of musical motifs, like a version of Luke's theme which never quite resolves properly.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 21, 2011)

There were other brilliant things about the star wars prequels?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 21, 2011)

Santino said:


> Yes, having it told in flashback would sit better with the spirit of the book in my opinion.
> 
> I remember talk of bits of what Aragon was up to before LOTR being slotted in somewhere, but that seems to have been abandoned thankfully.


 
hmm, in the trailer there is a brief clip of someone looking at a broken sword, which looks a lot like the shards of narsil. How the fuck they word work in his elendil period i do not know


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2011)

Crispy said:


> There were other brilliant things about the star wars prequels?



The forum is waiting for this question to be answered.


----------



## Santino (Dec 21, 2011)

I thought that was just Bilbo having a butchers at it in Rivendell.


----------



## Santino (Dec 21, 2011)

Crispy said:


> There were other brilliant things about the star wars prequels?


Even though you have misread my post (about the brilliance of the star wars prequels music) I will answer you as follows: Darth Maul, lightsaber fights, Sidious' plot, Yoda, space battles, clone troopers, Obi-wan Kenobi, pretty much all the production design, that bit when Yoda takes out the Senate Guards, Wookiees.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 21, 2011)

<- this is a sad face just for you santino

But, blanking that little diversion from my mind entirely, I also look forward to the music. Howard Shore's themes for LOTR are excellent and I can't wait to hear new ones, and subtle hints and variations on the existing ones.


----------



## Santino (Dec 21, 2011)

Having just read a Wikipedia summary of the backstory, they could have a bit when Gandalf sneaks into Dol Guldur to find out that it really is Sauron plus a meeting of the White Council where Saruman dissuades them from going to fight him in the first film, and then the battle when they all actually do go to Dol Guldur in the second film, although those events take place about 100 years apart in the books.


----------



## Lock&Light (Dec 21, 2011)

gabi said:


> even more unbelievable than them putting out a trailer a year in advance, the gruniad has decided to review the trailer.
> 
> ridiculous. ive never seen a trailer reviewed before i dont think.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/filmblog/2011/dec/21/hobbit-unexpected-journey-trailer



It's a very good review, though.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 21, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> well it isn't actually in the book, i suppose they would show the assault in flashbacks like when gandalf comes back from his awol in two towers



The person who's doing Smaug is also doing the voice for the Necromancer, so definitely adding in some extra bits.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benedict_Cumberbatch


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 21, 2011)

Ah, Galadriel....


----------



## Reno (Dec 21, 2011)

gabi said:


> even more unbelievable than them putting out a trailer a year in advance, the gruniad has decided to review the trailer.
> 
> ridiculous. ive never seen a trailer reviewed before i dont think.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/filmblog/2011/dec/21/hobbit-unexpected-journey-trailer



That gets done on movie scoop sites like Aintitcool all the time now, so the press is only catching up.


----------



## El Sueno (Dec 21, 2011)

Very promising, can't wait. Although I'm still a bit pensive, seeing how Jackson managed to completely total the LOTR films' ending. I still think he should go back and do it properly when he's got the time, it was bad enough losing the scouring of the Shire but that soppy fucking prolonged goodbye soured the entire trilogy for me.


----------



## Chz (Dec 22, 2011)

I was quite impressed at first, but then I saw something and thought...

Wait, wait. *Part One?!?!?* Fucking hell. Peter Jackson, the new Stephen King of film.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 22, 2011)

El Sueno said:


> Very promising, can't wait. Although I'm still a bit pensive, seeing how Jackson managed to completely total the LOTR films' ending. I still think he should go back and do it properly when he's got the time, it was bad enough losing the scouring of the Shire but that soppy fucking prolonged goodbye soured the entire trilogy for me.


We usually turn it off after "My friends, you bow to no-one"


----------



## Santino (Dec 22, 2011)

omigod omigod omigod omigod omigod omigod


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

Chz said:


> I was quite impressed at first, but then I saw something and thought...
> 
> Wait, wait. *Part One?!?!?* Fucking hell. Peter Jackson, the new Stephen King of film.



Been living under a rock the last 5 years?


----------



## Chz (Dec 22, 2011)

For those of us who don't obsess over unreleased material, it was only clear that he was working on a Hobbit movie. Though so long as my rock is well heated with fast broadband, I'd be content to live under it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 22, 2011)

to be expected I suppose- lotr extended editions rock in at nearly 10 hours of film.


----------



## Santino (Dec 22, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> to be expected I suppose- lotr extended editions rock in at nearly 10 hours of film.


Closer to 12 I seem to remember.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

I am a bit worried that the story will be diluted with all these extra bits from Unfinished Tales bolted on. And likely some wimmin will be tacked on too to satisfy the demographics. What's wrong with some unreconstructed male chauvinist fantasy once in a while?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 22, 2011)

there is already a female elf shoehorned in


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 22, 2011)

Santino said:


> Closer to 12 I seem to remember.


 
probably. Stick the fan film and both hobbit movies on it and you could do a 18 hour marathon


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 22, 2011)

I can't wait to see Radagast


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> there is already a female elf shoehorned in



Besides Galadriel you mean?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I can't wait to see Radagast



You mean Beorn surely?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 22, 2011)

yeah- tauriel the wood elf

http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Evangeline-Lilly-Cast-As-An-Elf-In-The-Hobbit-25300.html


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 22, 2011)

aye, Beorn mentions Radagast having been to his house recently but we don't see him. Although he might show his face in the assault on the necromancer


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> yeah- tauriel the wood elf
> 
> http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Evangeline-Lilly-Cast-As-An-Elf-In-The-Hobbit-25300.html



Oh FFS. That said Ms. Lilly *is* married to a hobbit. And she's got that elfin look.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You mean Beorn surely?


Oh, is Beorn in it?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Oh, is Beorn in it?



Of course he's in it!

I think he's in it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Of course he's in it!
> 
> I think he's in it.



I hope it's not Stephen Fry


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 22, 2011)

deffo is, the scene at his house if pivotal and how else are they going to explain a giant rampaging bear turning up at the battle of the five armies. Anyway, he is on the imdb castlist


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I hope it's not Stephen Fry



It's Michael Persbrandt. Swedish fella. Not a bad actor either.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 22, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I hope it's not Stephen Fry



It's going to be:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikael_Persbrandt

eta: must type faster


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

Stephen Fry is the Master of Laketown.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 22, 2011)

actually no he isn't 

We've got Sylvester Mcoy for Radgagast and Stephen Fry for master of laketown. Maybe beorn is in the second part


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> actually no he isn't
> 
> We've got Sylvester Mcoy for Radgagast and Stephen Fry for master of laketown. Maybe beorn is in the second part



Huh. Wonder where they'll cut it off in part 1.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 22, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> actually no he isn't
> 
> We've got Sylvester Mcoy for Radgagast and Stephen Fry for master of laketown. Maybe beorn is in the second part



Maybe they going to jump forwards to show scenes of Laketown before the companions even get there... ?


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Huh. Wonder where they'll cut it off in part 1.


Gollum bites it off in Episode 5, iirc


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Gollum bites it off in Episode 5, iirc



That's in LOTR. Unless you're referring to something else?


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 22, 2011)

TruXta said:


> That's in LOTR. Unless you're referring to something else?


I'm just larking about, precioussss


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I'm just larking about, precioussss



This is no laughing matter boyo.


----------



## Random (Dec 23, 2011)

Great trailer. Goosebumps. Looks like they're going to show quite a bit of Gandalf stumbling about in Dol Guldur and presumably talking to Thrain and getting hold of the map and key. But what's the big humanoid Gandalf is fighting there? The Great Goblin? Looked a bit hairy.


----------



## Random (Dec 23, 2011)

dp


----------



## Random (Dec 23, 2011)

tp


----------



## gabi (Feb 1, 2012)

still enjoying this blog.. (theres more entries after this but particularly enjoyed the geekiness of this one)

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/52078


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2012)

gabi said:


> still enjoying this blog.. (theres more entries after this but particularly enjoyed the geekiness of this one)
> 
> http://www.aintitcool.com/node/52078


Yeah, I've been reading them and they're great. But by christ I wish AICN would bring their website into the 21st century. I read this article and would like to read previous parts. There is no way to navigate to them. You can't click on the author's name. The comments section has a bizarre format. The fonts and colours are hideous. Sort it out!


----------



## gabi (Feb 1, 2012)

yeh. its a shit site in many ways. just type in 'hobbit' tho in the search engine and all the blog entries come up.


----------



## gabi (Mar 15, 2012)

new video blog. the more i see of these, the more respect i have for peter jackson. the logistics are absurd.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2012)

Another video update:

www.the-hobbitmovie.com/new-hobbit-production-video-8-released/


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2012)

There is a good possibility that the originally planned 2 Hobbit movie release will turn into a full Trilogy. Jackson and WB in talks... -- The Hobbit Movie (@The_HobbitMovie)


----------



## Santino (Jul 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> There is a good possibility that the originally planned 2 Hobbit movie release will turn into a full Trilogy. Jackson and WB in talks... -- The Hobbit Movie (@The_HobbitMovie)


What? There's not enough material.

This is shit.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 25, 2012)

Film 1 getting too long in the editing room, no doubt.


----------



## Santino (Jul 25, 2012)

That's what Extended Edition DVD releases are for.


----------



## gabi (Jul 25, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Film 1 getting too long in the editing room, no doubt.


 
Or the studio realised what a cash cow they've got on their hands.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2012)

gabi said:
			
		

> Or the studio realised what a cash cow they've got on their hands.



Possibly.... 

I would think you could pad it out to three films, but if they fitted LOTR into three then it would be much padding for the Hobbit.


----------



## Santino (Jul 25, 2012)

It would also mean two anti-climactic breaks. Fellowship had an anticlimax, but at least Two Towers had a battle being won and Ents laying a smackdown on Isengard.

What are they going to do for TWO cliff-hangers/satisfying endings in The Hobbit?


----------



## Reno (Jul 25, 2012)

The plan is that The Hobbit is going to be the first two films and then there will be a third film based on the appendixes (a first!) which fills in the gap between The Hobbit and LOTR.

The Hobbit is in the can and is now in post-production, so the proposed third film would require a new shoot. Obviously they still can utilise sets which have been built for The Hobbit, which would be cost effective.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2012)

Another good article here:

www.theonering.net/torwp/2012/07/26/59799-third-hobbit-movie-how-what-when-why/


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2012)

Reno said:
			
		

> The plan is that The Hobbit is going to be the first two films and then there will be a third film based on the appendixes (a first!) which fills in the gap between The Hobbit and LOTR.
> 
> The Hobbit is in the can and is now in post-production, so the proposed third film would require a new shoot. Obviously they still can utilise sets which have been built for The Hobbit, which would be cost effective.



Not sure about this. Seems the confirmed trilogy will be all Hobbit. Ends summer 2014 if they stick to this plan - http://www.theonering.net/torwp/2012/07/30/59780-peter-jackson-confirms-third-film/#more-59780


----------



## Reno (Jul 31, 2012)

I think they were trying to figure how to make a third film and that's what leaked earlier. I doubt this is artistically driven as they try to make out here and there is a desire by the studio to squeeze out as many films as possible. It still mentions "the appendices" though and it could still be that film 3 is going to extend the story of The Hobbit to link it with LOTR.


----------



## gabi (Jul 31, 2012)

It could also be that Peter Jackson doesn't want it to end and has talked the studio into it. He was born to make the Tolkien movies. He basically is a hobbit. Everything else he's tried since has been a bit poo.

Let's hope we don't end up with a Star Wars situation tho.


----------



## Reno (Jul 31, 2012)

I doubt that it's Jackson who doesn't want it to end. He originally didn't want to direct The Hobbit in the first place and was just going to produce. Guillermo Del Toro was the original director. He left when there was a lenghty dispute over rights which then forced Jackson back into the role of director. The flop that was The Lovely Bones didn't help though.


----------



## gabi (Jul 31, 2012)

A Del Toro version would've been very interesting indeed. Shame that didn't work out.


----------



## Reno (Jul 31, 2012)

I doubt that it would have been massively different from what we are going to get. A Hobbit film by Paul Verhoeven, that would have been something.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 31, 2012)

How about Tim Burton's "Mordor", a story of one small pale-skinned Johnny Depp goblin and his part in the great war of the ring?


----------



## magneze (Jul 31, 2012)

3 films will be good unless they're all 3 hours long or something.


----------



## Voley (Jul 31, 2012)

I dunno how they're going to drag this out over three films tbh. The Hobbit's not that long, really, is it?


----------



## han (Jul 31, 2012)

THREE?

Crikey. I didn't realise. I thought there were two. Still, I'm really looking forward to it. I'm going to see it at the IMAX. I'm a bit of an LOTR nut anyway.


----------



## Santino (Jul 31, 2012)

They could finish the dragon bit off in 2 and go to town on the battle in 3, padded out with Gandalf versus the Necromancer.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2012)

when I watched a stage production of this fucker the kids in the front row coughed and spluttered when Smaug entered amidst fire and smoke. Cunts. Hadn't their parents toughed up their lungs by smoking in front of them since cradle age? Standards are slipping.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2012)

www.imdb.com/media/rm781822208/tt0903624?slideshow=1


----------



## Firky (Sep 13, 2012)

Only a two minute drive away from my house is the location of the photo they used for the film posters.












http://www.northumberlandgazette.co...th-is-closer-to-home-than-you-think-1-4923851


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 13, 2012)

I found out the other day that a friend of mine has gone to work on this. Being mentored by Jackson apparently.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Sep 17, 2012)

A video is released to er announce a new trailer! there will be trailers for trailers before long http://www.joblo.com/video/player.php?video=peter_jackson-trailerannouncementclip


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

Happy 75th birthday to The Hobbit

1937





2012


----------



## gabi (Sep 21, 2012)

theres a new trailer on the hobbitblog site. looks better than the last one. but the prosthetics still look dodgy as fuck to me.

http://www.thehobbitblog.com/


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2012)

Tickets must be on sale. Anyone booked?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 9, 2012)

They should have made it a single movie. Three films smacks of greed and/or Jacksons hubris.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:
			
		

> They should have made it a single movie. Three films smacks of greed and/or Jacksons hubris.



It was planned to be two initially? Three is a bit indulgent but I would not want The Hobbit crushed into a couple of hours.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 9, 2012)

I should be looking forward to this as I love LOTR and I love the books.

But for some reason I'm struggling to give a fuck and can't be arsed to go see it


----------



## TruXta (Nov 9, 2012)

Bit meh myself. Will go and see them, but nowhere near as excited as 10 years ago.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Bit meh myself. Will go and see them, but nowhere near as excited as 10 years ago.



The story is as good now as the day it was written. You TruXta have become a bitter and unimaginative husk of a man


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 9, 2012)

looking forward to the battle of the five armies, the giant spiders, the trolls.


and of course, Smaug


----------



## TruXta (Nov 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The story is as good now as the day it was written. You TruXta have become a bitter and unimaginative husk of a man


That's the thing tho - they've taken that simple and satisfying story and added tons of fluff to it. Mostly fluff from the canon, but still. Too much greed, too little artistry I fear.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 9, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> looking forward to the battle of the five armies, the giant spiders, the trolls.
> 
> 
> and of course, Smaug


No Goblin King?


----------



## Balbi (Nov 9, 2012)

It's nice, if hubris, to get the originals and the prequels out of the way in just under 16 years.

Rather than than have the original enter geek lore, raising your kids to watch the films, being on telly every year at certain times and then announcing prequels and them being an utter disaster, ruining the originals. Yes George, I am looking at you.


----------



## Reno (Nov 9, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Yes George, I am looking at you.


 
:yawn:


----------



## TruXta (Nov 9, 2012)

Reno said:


> :yawn:


C'mon, 1-3 was gash.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 9, 2012)

Crispy said:


> How about Tim Burton's "Mordor", a story of one small pale-skinned Johnny Depp goblin and his part in the great war of the ring?


 
For fuck's sake don't put any more shit ideas in that man's head


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 9, 2012)

Balbi said:


> It's nice, if hubris, to get the originals and the prequels out of the way in just under 16 years.
> 
> Rather than than have the original enter geek lore, raising your kids to watch the films, being on telly every year at certain times and then announcing prequels and them being an utter disaster, ruining the originals. Yes George, I am looking at you.


 
Oh there's plenty of scope for LOTR sequals.

LOTR: Trouble at Gray Havens
LOTR: The Revenge of Sauron
LOTR: The Age of the Steam Pirates ...etc


----------



## gabi (Nov 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> The story is as good now as the day it was written.


 
And therein lies the problem. It was a shit book to begin with and god knows why a film-maker of jackson's quality bothered with it. As a fan of his early work I truly wish he'd pursued a different career path than Tolkien.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2012)

@gabi I disagree


----------



## gabi (Nov 9, 2012)

Hmm.... I watched http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coriolanus_(film) the other night and was struck by how overrated Shakespeare is. I know it's sacrilege. But actors of that quality and producers of that quality should be working on better material.

The same goes for Jackson. I'm sure Tolkein was great in the 30s. It's just a bit shit now.


----------



## gabi (Nov 9, 2012)

I should add, I enjoy Shakespeare on stage. It just doesn't translate to the screen.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 9, 2012)

am a total LOTR fanboy.. but 3 films?

would love jackson to give elric a shot next.


----------



## Reno (Nov 9, 2012)

TruXta said:


> C'mon, 1-3 was gash.


 
That's not the point. Just because Lucas made shit prequels to his films means that someone now always has to parrot that this prequel series has to be the same. Because, you know, they are three films proceeding three films. It's identical ! Therefore The Hobbit will also bore you stiff with films about trade federation meetings, Jar-Jar Binks and minicloridians or whatever. Because it all lines up too conveniently to resist that trite comparison.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 9, 2012)

Reno said:


> That's not the point. Just because Lucas made shit prequels to his films means that someone now always has to parrot that this prequel series has to be the same. Because, you know, they are three films proceeding three films. It's identical ! Therefore The Hobbit will also bore you stiff with films about trade federation meetings, Jar-Jar Binks and minicloridians or whatever. Because it all lines up too conveniently to resist that trite comparison.


Wow wow wow, I wasn't talking about any of that. Fair points of course.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 9, 2012)

I was just using the prequels as a way to bash Lucas. The Hobbit is from ridiculously detailed source material, rather than George's fucking mindchasm.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 9, 2012)

Balbi said:


> I was just using the prequels as a way to bash Lucas. The Hobbit is from ridiculously detailed source material, rather than George's fucking mindchasm.


It could still be poo.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 9, 2012)

It could be poo, but the source material would be still good, and it won't compromise the LOTR films.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 9, 2012)

True.


----------



## Voley (Nov 9, 2012)

Having just watched all three extended versions of LOTR I'm really looking forward to this now. I might reread the book an all.


----------



## Reno (Nov 29, 2012)

Tolkien fans not arsed whether The Hobbit is loyal to book:

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...her-the-hobbit-is-loyal-to-book-2012112951061


----------



## Crispy (Nov 29, 2012)

I've got a tour booked for the Hobbiton set in NZ. Who wants to touch me?


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 29, 2012)

Please tell me you are making that up.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 29, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Please tell me you are making that up.


Nope!



> 11.05am 28 Jan 2013
> 2 Adults
> This tour departs from The Shires Rest Cafe, 501 Buckland Rd, Hinuera, Matamata


I said who wants to fucking touch me?!?!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 29, 2012)

I hate you


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 29, 2012)

That is the most joyously ridiculous holiday plan ever.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 29, 2012)

I think crispy should premier his holiday vid on this thread when he gets back 

I'd love to go to NZ


----------



## TruXta (Nov 29, 2012)

NZ is nice. Wellington is, anyway.


----------



## gabi (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeh. a lot of people skip straight through wellington on their way down to the south island. it's NZ's coolest city tho so worth a coupla days at least. i could be biased of course as i was raised there


----------



## TruXta (Nov 29, 2012)

I had to go for work, was only 4 days I think. Loved the compactness and the cafes.


----------



## gabi (Nov 29, 2012)

i dont miss the wind tho! even in summer time a fleece is advisable.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 29, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Nope!
> 
> 
> I said who wants to fucking touch me?!?!


 
My mate moved out to NZ for a year this month, he's already been, one of the first things they did


----------



## Crispy (Nov 29, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> That is the most joyously ridiculous holiday plan ever.


Honeymoon 

And have no fear, we're going to Wellington (and a billion other places. I thought honeymoon was supposed to be relaxing?!)


----------



## golightly (Nov 29, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I thought honeymoon was supposed to be relaxing?!


 
It is supposed to be, but you're planning it remember.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 29, 2012)

Can't go that far and not do a bit of sightseeing.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 29, 2012)

Excellent south park reference Crispy. 14 years on


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Nope!
> 
> 
> I said who wants to fucking touch me?!?!


 
Bastard.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 29, 2012)

fuck it.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 29, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Excellent south park reference Crispy. 14 years on


Phew, someone got it.
On reflection, the use of that particular reference makes me look like I'm gloating. Um. Sorry if it came across that way.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 29, 2012)

*touches* ooooouhhh-ooooh


----------



## gabi (Nov 30, 2012)

Christ. Apparently the first movie is 2 hours 40 mins. how the hell is he going to get 2 more films out of just a short book.


----------



## Santino (Nov 30, 2012)

The unexpected party will last half an hour or more of screen time. I don't expect any serious adventuring to get done for about an hour at least.


----------



## gabi (Nov 30, 2012)

Seems slightly self-indulgent on jackson's part. still. the people will vote with their feet/wallets.


----------



## Reno (Nov 30, 2012)

gabi said:


> Seems slightly self-indulgent on jackson's part. still. the people will vote with their feet/wallets.


 
I very much doubt it was just Jackson's decision. Making three films is not exactly about artistic integrity.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 30, 2012)

They said that when they were pitching LOTR they went in prepared to fight for it to be a two part film (expecting that they'd only get one film), and the studio insisted it should be a trilogy. Hollywood logic: if it worked once, why not do it again ad infinitum?


----------



## Balbi (Nov 30, 2012)

They over prepared with the seven or eight endings though.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 30, 2012)

We did a tour of NZ for our honeymoon too.  The South Island and Stewart Island, anyway.  Avoid the North, even in other counties.


----------



## JTG (Nov 30, 2012)

kabbes said:


> We did a tour of NZ for our honeymoon too. The South Island and Stewart Island, anyway. Avoid the North, even in other counties.


The North Island, whilst being somewhat less spectacular than the South Island, is still knockout in its own right


----------



## kabbes (Nov 30, 2012)

JTG said:


> The North Island, whilst being somewhat less spectacular than the South Island, is still knockout in its own right


I believe it.  But when choosing what to do with 3.5 weeks, we thought that there wasn't even enough time to do the South island justice, let alone spend time flying between the two.

I bloody loved the place, actually.  Although it was a bit unreconstructed 1950s in attitude in some of the small townlets...


----------



## JTG (Nov 30, 2012)

kabbes said:


> I believe it. But when choosing what to do with 3.5 weeks, we thought that there wasn't even enough time to do the South island justice, let alone spend time flying between the two.
> 
> I bloody loved the place, actually. Although it was a bit unreconstructed 1950s in attitude in some of the small townlets...


Yeah, that's about right. I had about three weeks I think and managed a whistle stop tour of the country... needed longer though. And I got a ferry between the two!


----------



## kabbes (Nov 30, 2012)

Including Stewart Island?


----------



## JTG (Nov 30, 2012)

No  I saw it from Bluff though...


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 2, 2012)

Our tickets are booked for 14th December at 7pm. BFs 11yr boy is really excited..we spent years being 'bored of the rings' when he discovered them...only joshing really it was great that he got so into them at some a young age.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 2, 2012)

The hobbits (bar Gollum) were the least interesting thing about the lotr films.


----------



## Reno (Dec 2, 2012)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The hobbits (bar Gollum) were the least interesting thing about the lotr films.


 
At least they didn't look like a bunch of withered drag queens, like some of the older male elves did.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 2, 2012)

Reno said:


> At least they didn't look like a bunch of withered drag queens, like some of the older male elves did.


 
Most of the good guys were shit and bland, though.  It was mainly about Gollum and the orcs for me.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 2, 2012)

moonsi til said:


> Our tickets are booked for 14th December at 7pm. BFs 11yr boy is really excited..we spent years being 'bored of the rings' when he discovered them...only joshing really it was great that he got so into them at some a young age.


 
then this is the book for you http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bored-Rings-Parody-Tolkeins-Lord/dp/0575073624


----------



## gabi (Dec 4, 2012)

First reviews mixed

http://uk.eonline.com/news/368235/t...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories

the 48fps thing seems like a bad decision to me. the prosthetics already look dodgy enough imo without being highlighted like that.


----------



## Reno (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm more curious about seeing the supposed awfulness of this 48f thing than I am about seeing the film itself. I don't think I'll be able to see it though where they are screening the film.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't see whats so shit about the prosthetics anyway they look ok to me. I've seen far greater LARP crimes


----------



## Crispy (Dec 4, 2012)

Here's a pretty good list of where you'll be able to see it in 48fps

http://www.bleedingcool.com/forums/...ooking-hobbit-48fps-hfr-updated-quadrice.html


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 4, 2012)

huuummm  swiss cottage imax  but not bfi


----------



## Reno (Dec 4, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I don't see whats so shit about the prosthetics anyway they look ok to me. I've seen far greater LARP crimes


 
The prosthetics aren't shit, it's that the increased resolution makes all the fakery apparent, so you'll see where they are glued on and stuff.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 4, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Here's a pretty good list of where you'll be able to see it in 48fps
> 
> http://www.bleedingcool.com/forums/...ooking-hobbit-48fps-hfr-updated-quadrice.html


 
So the Vue Eastleigh isn't doing it. Praise Morgoth.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 4, 2012)

silmarillion isn't even remotely filmable is it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 4, 2012)

How does increased fps affect the resolution?


----------



## Reno (Dec 4, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> How does increased fps affect the resolution?


 
That's one thing I don't understand either. That's why I want to see it.


----------



## gabi (Dec 4, 2012)

http://www.theonering.net/torwp/2012/12/03/66539-pcmag-explains-what-48fps-means-and-how-it-works/


----------



## kabbes (Dec 4, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> silmarillion isn't even remotely filmable is it.


It isn't even a single book.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 4, 2012)

That site's blocked at work, any chance of cutting & pasting the jist of it?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> That site's blocked at work, any chance of cutting & pasting the jist of it?


It's basically a way of eliminating judder/strobe/streaking in the movie. Everything crisp and clear all the time.


----------



## gabi (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm on an iPod. Tricky


----------



## Crispy (Dec 4, 2012)

> December 3, 2012 at 4:50 pm by Demosthenes -
> 
> Peter Jackson’s grand experiment with 48-frames-per-second digital footage is just the latest in a long line of filmmakers pushing the technological envelope in Hollywood.
> 
> ...


 

Nothing about resolution. I think the prosthesis moaning is a red herring


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

kabbes said:


> It isn't even a single book.


Does it matter?


----------



## kabbes (Dec 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Does it matter?


It doesn't help the filmability!  After half an hour the film would come to a screeching halt and start again with a totally different and unrelated story.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> It's basically a way of eliminating judder/strobe/streaking in the movie. Everything crisp and clear all the time.


 
So, why would prosthetics be more apparent? In a scene _without_ a lot of movement wouldn't it look pretty much the same?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

kabbes said:


> It doesn't help the filmability! After half an hour the film would come to a screeching halt and start again with a totally different and unrelated story.


If it were ever filmed there's a ton of stuff that'd need chucking. I'd say there's ample room to create a trilogy with a fairly strong story-thread.


----------



## spring-peeper (Dec 4, 2012)

moonsi til said:


> Our tickets are booked for 14th December at 7pm. BFs 11yr boy is really excited..we spent years being 'bored of the rings' when he discovered them...only joshing really it was great that he got so into them at some a young age.




We are booked for the 15th.  Last count, there were 33 of us going.  

I look forward to your reviews.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> So, why would prosthetics be more apparent? In a scene _without_ a lot of movement wouldn't it look pretty much the same?


I dunno. It's high-resolution digital film, so as said above maybe it masks small flaws less?


----------



## Santino (Dec 4, 2012)

kabbes said:


> It doesn't help the filmability! After half an hour the film would come to a screeching halt and start again with a totally different and unrelated story.


It could be an anthology film like those 1970s horror anthologies, only instead of Dr Terror you'd have Gandalf or maybe Derek Jacobi as JRR himself.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 4, 2012)

there should be a series devoted to Radagast the Brown. Radgast the bird tamer. RADAGAST THE FOOL

It would involve comedy dwarves and references to Francis of Assisi


----------



## kabbes (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm picturing Radagast being like Catweazel and intro music that is light-hearted and simple piano and voice.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 5, 2012)

actuallt given sylvester mccoy is playing him  i'd love to see him  get  his own  film

it  would  be like  the 7th doctor  but with magic.      they did imply he  might be merlin


----------



## Random (Dec 5, 2012)

Am going on the 12th


----------



## kebabking (Dec 5, 2012)

it'll be interesting to see how they do the journey from Bag End out to the Trollshaws and Rivendell - in The Hobbit the concept of The Shire hasn't really solidified into a 'state' with borders and surrounded by barely inhabited anarchy as it is in LoTR, the journey eastwards in the Hobbit talks of farmland/farmsteads, inns along the road etc.. its a journey though an inhabited, orderly, peaceful environment - very different to the 'wild' outside the borders of The Shire in LoTR, both books and film...

this is going to be one of Jacksons problems with the Hobbit - Tolkien changed quite a bit about the story and the charactors between The Hobbit and LoTR, so if he's true to the book it'll look quite different to the LoTR films, and if he makes Hobbit into a prelude to the LoTR films it'll be quite different to the book.

i've outed myself haven't i?


----------



## Macabre (Dec 8, 2012)

Just book my tickets for the IMAX on Thursday 

I've recently reread The Hobbit in prep for the movies coming out and I feel there is a lot of room for Jackson and the actors to add to it.  Tolken is quite sparse on the details of most things other than describing the world IMO.  I think the journey to Rivendale will be very similar to how it was done in the LOTR but with the Trolls mixed in.  I'm most looking forward to how the goblins in the Misty Mountains are handled in this film and out of all the films I'm most looking forward to Mirkwood.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2012)

its all about the Smaug for me. I'll have to wait some time for that though


----------



## Macabre (Dec 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> its all about the Smaug for me. I'll have to wait some time for that though


End of the second film has Smaug's death, so this time next year.  Jackson's been good at creating drama with CGI (unlike the director of other certain prequels) so the battle with Bard should be a goodie.


----------



## Reno (Dec 8, 2012)

Spoiler !


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2012)

so the third film will be entirely the battle of the five armies. Should be good, we will get to see beorn in full bear rage mode


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 8, 2012)

Can't wait!


----------



## El Sueno (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm a little worried he's going to add a load of pointless chases and battles with otherworldly creatures like he did with King Kong. There was at least an hour of totally unnecessary 'being attacked by huge bugs and lizards' which completely ruined the narrative for me.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 8, 2012)

So is it worth going out of my way to watch this in 48fps?


----------



## Random (Dec 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> so the third film will be entirely the battle of the five armies. Should be good, we will get to see beorn in full bear rage mode


And the assault on Dol Guldur, and Saturn's return to Barad Dur, and Balin' visit plus some Saruman treachery maybe. Intros young Frodo and Aragorn?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2012)

Random said:


> And the assault on Dol Guldur, and Saturn's return to Barad Dur, and Balin' visit plus some Saruman treachery maybe. Intros young Frodo and Aragorn?


 

I am hoping for some necromancer action but wonder if for purposes of coherent storytelling it would likely be first in the 1st movie'where did you come by this map and key I wonder' etc

but yes, saurons driving back to mordor from his mirkwood fastness would be awesome. Saruman becomes treacherous through using the palantir though- i'm not sure if one of the palantiri resides in isengard during this period?


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I am hoping for some necromancer action but wonder if for purposes of coherent storytelling it would likely be first in the 1st movie'where did you come by this map and key I wonder' etc
> 
> but yes, saurons driving back to mordor from his mirkwood fastness would be awesome. Saruman becomes treacherous through using the palantir though- i'm not sure if one of the palantiri resides in isengard during this period?


Turning up the geek to  11.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 8, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> Turning up the geek to 11.


My copy of Unfinished Tales is back in Norway


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 8, 2012)

I am used to being the most geeky in any given situation, yet here I am surely paddling in very deep water


----------



## Santino (Dec 8, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> Turning up the geek to  11.


That's barely an 8.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> I am used to being the most geeky in any given situation, yet here I am surely paddling in very deep water


 

The Nimrodel river


----------



## Santino (Dec 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> The Nimrodel river


9...


----------



## TruXta (Dec 8, 2012)

The Entwash.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2012)

not given the state of treebeards face they don't


----------



## Dandred (Dec 8, 2012)

If they have managed to run this into three films I'm not bothered, just a huge money making scam.......


----------



## Macabre (Dec 8, 2012)

Reno said:


> Spoiler !


Moi? Lots of interviews have discussed it extensively, the third film contains info in the appendices of LOTR about Sauron and Sarumon to tie it in with the other trilogy.

E2A: Even when it was only two films the last one was always going to be like that.  It's the first movie that's being stretched into two.


----------



## Reno (Dec 9, 2012)

Macabre said:


> Moi? Lots of interviews have discussed it extensively, the third film contains info in the appendices of LOTR about Sauron and Sarumon to tie it in with the other trilogy.
> 
> E2A: Even when it was only two films the last one was always going to be like that.  It's the first movie that's being stretched into two.



I haven't read interviews or the books.


----------



## Random (Dec 9, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I am hoping for some necromancer action but wonder if for purposes of coherent storytelling it would likely be first in the 1st movie'where did you come by this map and key I wonder' etc
> 
> but yes, saurons driving back to mordor from his mirkwood fastness would be awesome. Saruman becomes treacherous through using the palantir though- i'm not sure if one of the palantiri resides in isengard during this period?


 We know that the Necromancer has a voice actor assigned, and so he has lines. My guess is that we'll hear him in a treachery scene with Saruman. The Orthanc stone was set there by Elendil btw.


----------



## Macabre (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah, Cumberbatch is the necromancer and voice of smaug. From the interviews i've read they've fully developed Gandalf's side story with the white council that's not written in the hobbit but the LOTR appendices.


----------



## Random (Dec 9, 2012)

Is there really that much there? A ltitle info in the Tale of Years is all I can remember.


----------



## Macabre (Dec 9, 2012)

There is loads of appendices in LOTR on the back drop of the Hobbit, 



Spoiler



like explaining why Gandalf wants rid of Smaug so he doesn't form an alliance with Sauron, the necromancer, Sarumans corruption and his control of Rohan, Aragon in Mordor and meeting Arwen


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 9, 2012)

spoilering for a book over 70 years old now?


----------



## Macabre (Dec 9, 2012)

I did it for Reno's sake as he hasn't read them.


----------



## Reno (Dec 9, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> spoilering for a book over 70 years old now?


 
There are people who haven't read Tolkien and have no intention of doing so, but who are happy to watch the films.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 9, 2012)

it's not all that spoilery...  not if you know what happens in LOTR  and  know there is a dragon


----------



## Macabre (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah, I don't think I've mentioned anything without spoiler code that wont be seen in any commercial/PR interview near the time of release.


----------



## Reno (Dec 9, 2012)

It's not that big a deal, but please be aware that not everybody has read Tolkien and therefore assume that everybody is familiar with the plot. I don't remember where in the LOTR films they refer to a dragon, that's over nine hours of film and if you haven't read the books whatever gets referred to may go over your head.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 9, 2012)

tbf, if you've not read the LOTR books you haven't encountered Tom Bombadil and thats a good thing


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2012)

A dragon?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 9, 2012)

Reno said:


> It's not that big a deal, but please be aware that not everybody has read Tolkien and therefore assume that everybody is familiar with the plot. I don't remember where in the LOTR films they refer to a dragon, that's over nine hours of film and if you haven't read the books whatever gets referred to may go over your head.


 
there is a dragon in the hobbit.  

I don't think that counts as a spoiler seeing it's on half the front covers


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 9, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> tbf, if you've not read the LOTR books you haven't encountered Tom Bombadil and thats a good thing


 
but he's got a song for everything!


----------



## Reno (Dec 9, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> there is a dragon in the hobbit.
> 
> I don't think that counts as a spoiler seeing it's on half the front covers


 
That know, but I didn't want to know 



Spoiler



that it dies and when it dies.[\spoiler]


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 9, 2012)

plus i love the fact he is just  JRR's kids toy.  that to me is awesome.

plus it does kind of work  when tied in with  what we know about  wizards and  other stuff from the simarillion


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 9, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> plus i love the fact he is just JRR's kids toy. that to me is awesome.
> 
> plus it does kind of work when tied in with what we know about wizards and other stuff from the simarillion


 
its just so bloody twee. The only shame is that in excising bombadil we also lost the barrow wights and ended up with aragorn passing out the cutlery instead of the hobbits aquiring these ancient blades .


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 9, 2012)

Reno said:


> That know, but I didn't want to know


 

that i get.

i think it might be a little tricky in a genral thread about the hobbit.

i think when reading a thread where people are talking about the hobbit unless it specifically said no spoilers for the plot i'd aviod it. just because i'd know people will be asking questions like how do you think they are going to do that bit where gandalf pilots the millenium falcon through the mines of moria to blow up the eye of sauron etc etc


i'm not going to pull a garf here but with something like the hobbit i'd err on the side of talkuing about how it will be interpretated other wise why aare we having the thread?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 9, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> its just so bloody twee. The only shame is that in excising bombadil we also lost the barrow wights and ended up with aragorn passing out the cutlery instead of the hobbits aquiring these ancient blades .


if you can't stand the twee get out of the litriture


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 9, 2012)

Random said:


> Is there really that much there? A ltitle info in the Tale of Years is all I can remember.


 
"The Quest of Erebor" (it's basically Gandalf explaining to Frodo his actions in The Hobbit) was supposed to be in the appendices of LotR, but yer man T decided not to include the full thing in the published version. It appears in Unfinished Tales. I'm not sure Peter Jackson has the rights to use that material though.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 9, 2012)

dp


----------



## lolo (Dec 10, 2012)

I saw The Hobbit yesterday morning - gutted really - the 48fps makes it look like an episode of Xena, a really long episode, in fact that is unfair on Xena, looks more like corrie - and with the 3D it was a bit sick making in parts, a real pity :-(


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 12, 2012)

https://jyx.jyu.fi/dspace/bitstream...49/URN_NBN_fi_jyu-200806255544.pdf?sequence=1
  Scholastic fantastic


----------



## Random (Dec 12, 2012)

Very very good. Much better than I expected. A new story, using elements from the whole of the lore, plus new bits simply made up. Very please to see scenes from the Orc-Dwarf wars early in. Barry Humphries is just camp enough as the Great Goblin. Sylvester McCoy is a really good addition. Would watch it again from the beginning right now.


----------



## Random (Dec 13, 2012)

Fans of Warhammer will enjoy the sight of a mowhawked dwarf putting the head on a large orc during the early scenes


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 13, 2012)

how did 48fps work for thee Random?


----------



## Random (Dec 13, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> how did 48fps work for thee Random?


I saw it in an old cinema and I think a sign warned us it wouldn't be in 48. I was worried that that 3D would be gimmicky, but it was unobtrusive.


----------



## chilango (Dec 13, 2012)

Looking forward to this.

Missing playing LOTRO right now.


----------



## Macabre (Dec 14, 2012)

Really enjoyed it; was very faithful to the books while the slight changes made it work as a film/trilogy.  My only minor dislike was that there was too much CGI rather than live action but I understand this is due to it being mostly filmed on set rather than location; filming with so many lead actors that require that much makeup would be a nightmare in remote kiwi land.


----------



## Reno (Dec 14, 2012)

Macabre said:


> Really enjoyed it; was very faithful to the books while the slight changes made it work as a film/trilogy. My only minor dislike was that there was too much CGI rather than live action but I understand this is due to it being mostly filmed on set rather than location; filming with so many lead actors that require that much makeup would be a nightmare in remote kiwi land.


 
It was shot on location in New Zealand, all of Peter Jackson's films are shot there.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah, but more of this one was shot ons set, I believe.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 14, 2012)

So people think it's suitable for a 7 year old lad?  We've read the book!


----------



## Reno (Dec 14, 2012)

I could go to a screening this weekend, but I'm starting to wonder whether I should just skip it, wait two years and then watch all the films when the third one is out. I'm fed up with these "first part of a trilogy" deals where the whole thing has barely kicked into gear after three hours. I know a couple of people who've seen it and who found it butt numbing.


----------



## gabi (Dec 14, 2012)

2 hours 45 minutes to move 100 odd pages of the book seems a bit mental. im more curious about the 48fps than the actual movie.

by the by. i was actually cast as an elf in the lord of the rings. while playing pool in welly. plans changed and i moved to the uk instead a few days before shooting started. tbh, i'd never even heard of lord of the rings so probably would've stuck around if i knew that it was actually going to be quite big.

in an even more bizarre twist of fate, my first room in london was the room recently departed by head elf, Orlando Bloom on his way down to NZ. he also didnt quite know how big that shit was going to be. c'est la vie.


----------



## Reno (Dec 14, 2012)

gabi said:


> im more curious about the 48fps than the actual movie.


 
Same here. That's pretty much the only reason why I would go and see it now.


----------



## Random (Dec 14, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> So people think it's suitable for a 7 year old lad?  We've read the book!


It's not got the same tone as the book. The Hobbit is a children's fairy stories, with everything having soft rounded edges and even the monsters are twee. This is basically another Lord of the Rings film, with different characters and a bit more dwarf-tossing humour.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 14, 2012)

http://www.wired.com/underwire/2012/12/hobbit-review/



> The core misstep of The Hobbit is the confusion of form over content – it conflates the success of the Lord of the Rings trilogy with its shape, and attempts to make a simulacrum out of very different materials. The Hobbit is a fine story, a good story, but a much humbler one than the Lord of the Rings series by several measures. Making the former into the latter is a sort of reverse turducken: trying to hide something big inside of something small, with predictably disastrous results.


 
I will see this movie and probably enjoy it, but this reviewer's argument seems pretty robust :-/


----------



## Macabre (Dec 14, 2012)

Reno said:


> It was shot on location in New Zealand, all of Peter Jackson's films are shot there.


What Crispy said. Jackson's stated about three quarters was shot on sets in New Zealand with a lot of CGI, whereas LOTR was the opposite and used mostly actors in make up.


----------



## gabi (Dec 14, 2012)

I've not seen it but im inclined to agree with that reviewer. Based on reading between the lines of the actors/production dudes. Even Jackson himself has already said it's not going to win any oscars, outside the technical fields.

it should have been one movie. huge mistake on his part i think.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2012)

I could've seen it being two movies with the extra stuff from the appendices, but three movies at 2.5-3 hrs each is taking the piss. Will still see them of course, fanboi that I am.


----------



## Reno (Dec 14, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Yeah, but more of this one was shot ons set, I believe.


 
Maybe, but at least Hobbiton was built on location in Waikato, not an enclosed studio and there are many more locations listed on IMDB and Wikipedia.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 14, 2012)

I didn't like the 3D. Though I only saw it in regular, not HFR, 3D. It was far too long. 

And the cinema was only a quarter full, if that.


----------



## Macabre (Dec 14, 2012)

Crispy said:


> http://www.wired.com/underwire/2012/12/hobbit-review/
> 
> 
> 
> I will see this movie and probably enjoy it, but this reviewer's argument seems pretty robust :-/


I reread the hobbit before going in and the the changes made are absolutely required.  Because it's written from Bilbo's POV, how the book connects to LOTR is never addressed and the adventure would be anti-climactic post-Smaug in movie formate.  It's also ambles along and potentially huge cinematic scenes are glossed over in a few paragraphs, terrible if strictly translated to the big screan.  
Cinema goers have to know the whole story arc without having to read appendices, The Sil. and a couple dozen other books.


----------



## Random (Dec 14, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I could've seen it being two movies with the extra stuff from the appendices, but three movies at 2.5-3 hrs each is taking the piss. Will still see them of course, fanboi that I am.


What people don't realise is that this is not a filming of The Hobbit. It's a filming of the events of the late Third Age, with Bilbo's journey as the centrepiece of this. But meanwhile they've fleshed out the intrigue and war over the rise of the Necromancer into its own sub-plot, and that's where a lot of this latest film's time is spent.

The film was almost three hours, but I didn't notice a single dead minute. Although some of the action sequences had a few seconds of silliness.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2012)

Random said:


> What people don't realise is that this is not a filming of The Hobbit. It's a filming of the events of the late Third Age, with Bilbo's journey as the centrepiece of this. But meanwhile they've fleshed out the intrigue and war over the rise of the Necromancer into its own sub-plot, and that's where a lot of this latest film's time is spent.
> 
> The film was almost three hours, but I didn't notice a single dead minute. Although some of the action sequences had a few seconds of silliness.


 
Hmmm. Well as I've said I've zero critical capacity when it comes to stuff like this, the SQUEE factor kicks in regardless.


----------



## Random (Dec 14, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Hmmm. Well as I've said I've zero critical capacity when it comes to stuff like this, the SQUEE factor kicks in regardless.


 What I do is hide my gut emotional fandom by pretending that I have a critical response.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm going to see it on Sunday and am almost quivering in anticipation


----------



## Random (Dec 14, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I'm going to see it on Sunday and am almost quivering in anticipation


Your bladder will be doing the quivering by the end


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 14, 2012)

Hmmm good point might sneak a bottle in and sit at the back


----------



## gabi (Dec 14, 2012)

are you seeing it in 3d and 48fps?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 14, 2012)

So, is Martin Freeman up to the role that Bernard Cribbens made his own?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 14, 2012)

might wait and torrent this. at that length i'll need a fagbreak and end up missing a vital scene plus piss myself


----------



## Random (Dec 14, 2012)

By the time the Silmarilien or Tale of Turin comes out I'll be wearing granny pads


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 14, 2012)

gabi said:


> are you seeing it in 3d and 48fps?


 
I will not be as I can't see 3D anyway it just gives me a head ache


----------



## Ranu (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm just back from watching it in 48fps and 3d.  It really took me a while to get used to the 48fps, the clarity as mentioned before does make it look like a bit more like a TV show and a bit less like a high budget movie.  But as it progressed it got better, and you do start to adjust after a while.  Thought the scenes with the dwarves fighting the goblins were excellent, and as someone who doesn't really like 3D and couldn't really see it at all in early films, this is the best use of 3D I've yet seen.

Having said that, I really hope 48fps doesn't become the industry standard because whilst it does add something in terms of clarity and definition, it does take something away in terms of it being a cinematic experience.  It's very difficult to describe how, but it's almost too real.  In parts it was like watching a play rather than a film.  I did enjoy it an awful lot though.


----------



## agricola (Dec 14, 2012)

Just got back from seeing it myself, loved it albeit there were a couple of tweaks from the book (I am sure everyone who has seen it will know what they are) that annoyed me somewhat.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 14, 2012)

Right, I'm gonna take the lil one and hope it doesn't freak him out


----------



## Fruitloop (Dec 14, 2012)

How old is the little one?


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 14, 2012)

Fruitloop said:


> How old is the little one?


7


----------



## Random (Dec 14, 2012)

agricola said:


> Just got back from seeing it myself, loved it albeit there were a couple of tweaks from the book (I am sure everyone who has seen it will know what they are) that annoyed me somewhat.


It was all changed very well, I thought. And the utterly new scene with Radagast on his own was a surprise hit with me.


----------



## Ranu (Dec 14, 2012)

Not sure I'd take a 7 year old, there's quite a lot of gore including a couple of beheadings.  It's certainly not the book I remember as a kid.


----------



## Fruitloop (Dec 14, 2012)

Hmm, mines a bit younger. Might leave it 'til he's finished the book.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 14, 2012)

I'll make him wear sunglasses


----------



## agricola (Dec 14, 2012)

Random said:


> It was all changed very well, I thought. And the utterly new scene with Radagast on his own was a surprise hit with me.


 


Spoiler



I meant mainly the whole Azog business, which is something that didnt seem to add anything to the story and which didnt make that much sense at the end either - especially the whole _"He is mine... oh wait, my warg has nibbled on him a bit, now you go cut his head off"_ conversation just before the eagles turn up.  Also Saruman was a bit obvious as well.


----------



## Macabre (Dec 14, 2012)

agricola said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I meant mainly the whole Azog business, which is something that didnt seem to add anything to the story and which didnt make that much sense at the end either - especially the whole _"He is mine... oh wait, my warg has nibbled on him a bit, now you go cut his head off"_ conversation just before the eagles turn up. Also Saruman was a bit obvious as well.





Spoiler



They need a epic bad guy that spans the trilogy to be defeated at the end.  It can't be Sauron, Sarumon or Smaug so they had had to invent a new guy to be the focus of the battle of the five armies.


----------



## agricola (Dec 14, 2012)

Macabre said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They need a epic bad guy that spans the trilogy to be defeated at the end. It can't be Sauron, Sarumon or Smaug so they had had to invent a new guy to be the focus of the battle of the five armies.


 
I can understand why Hollywood might think that, but they really didnt.


----------



## Random (Dec 14, 2012)

agricola said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I meant mainly the whole Azog business, which is something that didnt seem to add anything to the story and which didnt make that much sense at the end either - especially the whole _"He is mine... oh wait, my warg has nibbled on him a bit, now you go cut his head off"_ conversation just before the eagles turn up.  Also Saruman was a bit obvious as well.


That was used to give the film a cohesion the book lacked. The book is a bit of a romp with the wandering monsters.


----------



## Santino (Dec 14, 2012)

Random said:


> wandering monsters.


 
Quick, roll 2D6!

'No encounter' - phew.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 14, 2012)

they'd better keep the trolls and the cockney purse or else I will write a stern letter


----------



## Macabre (Dec 14, 2012)

No need to worry DC


----------



## gabi (Dec 14, 2012)

this thread is going to get heavily spoiled, very quickly. think i might go see this shit tonight.


----------



## Macabre (Dec 14, 2012)

agricola said:


> I can understand why Hollywood might think that, but they really didnt.





Spoiler



I think they did, in the book the battle of five armies is done really badly IMO and Tolken kind of coped out by knocking Bilbo unconscious.  Given this is the fight to wrap up the trilogy it needed some gravitas and a heroic death for Thorin.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 14, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Hmmm good point might sneak a bottle in and sit at the back


----------



## agricola (Dec 14, 2012)

Random said:


> That was used to give the film a cohesion the book lacked. The book is a bit of a romp with the wandering monsters.


 


Spoiler



The thing is though that - unless they radically change what happens in Mirkwood - there isnt that much more Orc action until the Battle of Five Armies itself. Since Bolg is confirmed (apparently) as being in the films as well, not sure what more else Azog can do unless he turns up on a spear planted outside Beorn's hall.


----------



## Random (Dec 14, 2012)

That's my guess, or an end somewhere else, to bring Jr in mob handed


----------



## Quartz (Dec 14, 2012)

I really wouldn't take a 7 year old to see it. Not least because it's far too long.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 15, 2012)

I went this evening and had a 11 yr boy with us who has been watching LOTR since he was 7 and never been freaked out by the gore. He read The Hobbit around the same time but has not yet finished LOTR.

I asked if he enjoyed it and he said it was 'brilliant' and then said 'I thought it was brilliant before I had even seen it'. He will happily go and watch it again at the cinema. I was surprised how empty the cinema was though. We went to a 7pm show with pre-booked tickets. Guess it will be a lot busier tomorrow.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 15, 2012)

We watched the first half of lotr last night and he loved it


----------



## Dandred (Dec 15, 2012)

Just got back from this, 3d and 48fps...

Though the fims was actually great, the three hours flew by, I didn't notice any difference between 48 and normal  films though, the 3d was ok, I think I prefer 2d tbh.......I did jump a little once or twice though


----------



## Voley (Dec 15, 2012)

Going to see this Wednesday night. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 15, 2012)

I've opted for 2D in 24fps. Going on Monday afternoon. Hoping it will be nearly empty at 12 as I always like to sit in the middle.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 16, 2012)

Watched it today. Didn't fly by, but ended at just the right place.

In LOTR I had that 'wow' moment when Magneto and Scaramanga started fighting, in this film it was Weaving, McKellan, Lee and Blanchett all on screen.

Impressed with Freeman, although the 'One Does Not Simply Fly Eagles Into Mordor' gifs will be updating shortly.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 16, 2012)

That's was pretty good, really enjoyed it.  Bit too violent imo.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 16, 2012)

I just saw it last night. I thought it was just ok, unfortunately. It was a little testosterone and battle scene heavy for me. 
The Lord of the Rings movies have a better balance between different types of scenes, and I suppose I was expecting it to be more like that and no so much "all action"


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 16, 2012)

Santino said:


> Quick, roll 2D6!
> 
> 'No encounter' - phew.


 
for rolling perception it would be a d20


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 16, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> for rolling perception it would be a d20


d100 in MERP. But burn fail generally. Which encourages me about the internet.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 16, 2012)

actually  yeah if just moving across the map it would probably  just be a percentage die and perception would be for  in the encounter.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 16, 2012)

Outgeeking a Hobbit thread. Well done chaps.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 16, 2012)

Every skill check was d100 in MERP - it was based on Rolemaster, just with fewer gory critical hit tables.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 16, 2012)

well at least it keeps it simple. i kinda like the d20 system  i know it's all percentages in the end  but some how having different up to different dice kinda feel fun.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 16, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> well at least it keeps it simple. i kinda like the d20 system  i know it's all percentages in the end  but some how having different up to different dice kinda feel fun.


A throw based on multiple dice does change the distribution curve as well. The standard 3d6 in GURPS produces results biased towards the centre - it's a bell curve vs the standard flat d100 distribution.

Apols if this is well known.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 16, 2012)

But clearly more dice with odd sides is better. 8d8 a la Vriska plz.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 16, 2012)

yeah. i was more talking about   simply the feel of having   lots of different  dice   kinda feels a little more fun for some reason.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 16, 2012)

Try casting a level 22 magic missile.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 16, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> But clearly more dice with odd sides is better. 8d8 a la Vriska plz.


 blade barrier iirc


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 16, 2012)

but thats an auto hit with no saving throw?


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 16, 2012)

Just returned. 3d version. Was sitting second row from the front. I'd want to be a bit further back for the next one - feel a bit dizzy still and I felt like taking my glasses off to give my eyes/brain a rest occasionally in the film. Time flew by though! Radagast was a great inclusion. And the baddies look really ugly in 3d.

The amount of times that death is cheated offends my sense of probabilities, but I suppose that's artistic license.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 16, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> But clearly more dice with odd sides is better. 8d8 a la Vriska plz.


 
Kensal Rise?


----------



## Balbi (Dec 17, 2012)

Jazzz said:


> The amount of times that death is cheated offends my sense of probabilities, but I suppose that's artistic license.


 
I was also disconcerted by the way that physics didn't womp them all into dwarfen jam in more than a few scenes.


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 17, 2012)

Did a long post on my experience of watching The Hobbit here:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/digital-cinema-i-dont-like-it.302226/page-3#post-11800927


alsoknownas said:


> First off - really enjoyed the film. Of course the scale of story is much narrower than LoTR, but it's an involving old romp through Middle Earth, with a good bit of adventure and humour thrown-in - and that does it for me.
> 
> [snip]...
> 
> ...


----------



## Pingu (Dec 17, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Every skill check was d100 in MERP - it was based on Rolemaster, just with fewer gory critical hit tables.


 

and only one rulebook instead of 45...

i stil have all my ld MERP stuff somewhere.

as an aside i lso have an old "Space Opera" ruleset.. OMG how the fuck did we ever play that? the rulebook needs a degree to understand.


----------



## gabi (Dec 17, 2012)

based on all the reviews, this seems like a movie i'll be checking on a very long flight. probably to new zealand.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 17, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Try casting a level 22 magic missile.


 

pah amature stuff. try hitting someone with a Balrogs sword in Tunnels and Trolls (something like 70 d6.. doubles add and roll over)... man it was fun seeing players faces when you just place a bucket full of d6s on the table


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 17, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> I've opted for 2D in 24fps.


I think you've made the right choice.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 17, 2012)

Pingu said:


> pah amature stuff. try hitting someone with a Balrogs sword in Tunnels and Trolls (something like 70 d6.. doubles add and roll over)... man it was fun seeing players faces when you just place a bucket full of d6s on the table


 
oh god.  tunnels and trolls was a nightmare.

What were those guys that changed size?


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 17, 2012)

This thread is a bit 2D, 3D, 48fps, roll 2 D20, take 5 hit points, level 12 mage blah, lol 

cool   <---that came out a bit weird


----------



## Pingu (Dec 17, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> oh god. tunnels and trolls was a nightmare.
> 
> What were those guys that changed size?


 
balrogs could do that - didnt affect your dmage dice eitehr so you could morph into an ant and still do 45 gazillion d6 damage


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 17, 2012)

Well that was good, I especially liked Radagast and the goblin king.


----------



## Random (Dec 17, 2012)

Dame Edna


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 18, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> That's was pretty good, really enjoyed it.  Bit too violent imo.


Did you take fractionboy? How did he cope with nearly three hours?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 18, 2012)

Elvis Parsley said:


> Did you take fractionboy? How did he cope with nearly three hours?


 
Sounds like hell, you'd have to pay me quite a large sum of money to have to sit through that.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Sounds like hell, you'd have to pay me quite a large sum of money to have to sit through that.


 
dont go then. job jobbed


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 18, 2012)

Pingu said:


> dont go then. job jobbed


 
wasn't planning to.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 18, 2012)

Elvis Parsley said:


> Did you take fractionboy? How did he cope with nearly three hours?


 
He did really well.  Really enjoyed it and hardly fidgeted at all.

That said, he's the first 7 year old boy I've seen who likes long flights because he gets to sit still and watch movies for 8 hours.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 18, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> He did really well.  Really enjoyed it and hardly fidgeted at all.
> 
> That said, he's the first 7 year old boy I've seen who likes long flights because he gets to sit still and watch movies for 8 hours.


Cool. Little miss elvis really wants to see this, she started reading the book when we stayed on your boat  and hasn't shut up about it since. She was fine when we saw Hugo, which is over two hours as I remember, so hopefully she can cope with this.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 18, 2012)

Just be aware there's a lot of fighting in it.  Heads rolling all over the place!


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 18, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Just be aware there's a lot of fighting in it.  Heads rolling all over the place!


I think she'll cope, she grew up on horrible histories and her favourite film is Super 8, a film I would never have taken her to see if I'd have known more about it. I figured it was more ET, less Predator. Mrs elvis was furious when she checked the trailer online, but I got away with it, just.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 18, 2012)

Horrible histories is ace.

As is a series of unfortunate events, which we saw on the shelves at yours


----------



## Pingu (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> wasn't planning to.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 18, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Just be aware there's a lot of fighting in it. Heads rolling all over the place!


 
But there's no blood.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 18, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Horrible histories is ace.
> 
> As is a series of unfortunate events, which we saw on the shelves at yours


 
A series of unfortunate events is a superb film. What Harry Potter might've been like if Rowling had managed to extract her head from her arsehole long enough to throw a few jokes in.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 18, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> A series of unfortunate events is a superb film. What Harry Potter might've been like if Rowling had managed to extract her head from her arsehole long enough to throw a few jokes in.


The books are really, really good too.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> A series of unfortunate events is a superb film. What Harry Potter might've been like if Rowling had managed to extract her head from her arsehole long enough to throw a few jokes in.



Got the audio books CD of the whole thing for peanuts a while back  and loved it. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Series-Unfo...TP8Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355834673&sr=8-1

Think we paid £20


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 19, 2012)

Saw it today in 3d but with standard frame rate.  Really enjoyed it and liked the expansion of the story.  Was it me or was the location where the warg scout was killed by Azog Weathertop from Fellowship?  It looked very similar and would have been around the right place on the map.


----------



## Voley (Dec 19, 2012)

That was fucking great. I could quite happily sit down and watch it again. Liked all the additional bits to the book - I can definitely see how it'll pan out to three films now. And the battles are amazing, particularly in 3D. The Goblin King bit was ace. Really looking forward to the other two now - it's like they've taken The Hobbit as just the starting point for incorporating lots of other stuff from Tolkein.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 20, 2012)

Saw it last night. Awesome stuff


----------



## Random (Dec 20, 2012)

PursuedByBears said:


> Saw it today in 3d but with standard frame rate.  Really enjoyed it and liked the expansion of the story.  Was it me or was the location where the warg scout was killed by Azog Weathertop from Fellowship?  It looked very similar and would have been around the right place on the map.


Yes, definitely Weathertop


----------



## treefrog (Dec 20, 2012)

Saw it tonight. Lovely to be back in Jackson's vision of Tolkien's universe, but I found myself checking my watch a few times


----------



## Pingu (Dec 20, 2012)

am doing thge 2d normal fps one on saturday with a nearly blind mate. he knows the story inside out so should be ok... hope we dont piss anyone off with me describing what is happening on screen to him


----------



## gabi (Dec 20, 2012)

Pingu said:


> am doing thge 2d normal fps one on saturday with a nearly blind mate. he knows the story inside out so should be ok... hope we dont piss anyone off with me describing what is happening on screen to him


 
Christ. With the level of film/hobbit geek attending i think you'll get some very filthy looks for commentating on it 

(i almost got beaten up at a Skyfall screening recently as my drunk gf decided it would be wise to provide a running commentary on what she was seeing, much to the chagrin of a nutter sitting next to her)


----------



## Pingu (Dec 20, 2012)

gabi said:


> Christ. With the level of film/hobbit geek attending i think you'll get some very filthy looks for commentating on it
> 
> (i almost got beaten up at a Skyfall screening recently as my drunk gf decided it would be wise to provide a running commentary on what she was seeing, much to the chagrin of a nutter sitting next to her)


 
hes said it wil be like listening to it on the radio, we will see. it worked well for the LOTR films - apart from my exclimations re glorfindel/bombadil etc. i can handle the disaproving looks easily as we have a card that says "my friend is blind, motherfucker" (or words to that effect) and its not a peak showing.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 20, 2012)

Don't most cinemas offer audio description nowadays?


----------



## Reno (Dec 20, 2012)

I'd be pretty pissed off if I had to listen to a running commentary next to me at the cinema, whether attendants are blind or drunk and I don't tend to leave it at "dissapproving looks". If you are living in London you should be able to find a screening with audio description for a first release.


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> I'd be pretty pissed off if I had to listen to a running commentary next to me at the cinema, whether attendants are blind or drunk and I don't tend to leave it at "dissapproving looks". If you are living in London you should be able to find a screening with audio description for a first release.


I have to admit I'd feel the same way.  But I don't know where that leaves access for your mate.


----------



## Reno (Dec 20, 2012)

gabi said:


> Christ. With the level of film/hobbit geek attending i think you'll get some very filthy looks for commentating on it
> 
> (i almost got beaten up at a Skyfall screening recently as my drunk gf decided it would be wise to provide a running commentary on what she was seeing, much to the chagrin of a nutter sitting next to her)


 
Your obnoxious girlfriend would have been considered the nutter by most others in this case and I would have asked her to shut up or leave and if that doesn't work would have informed the staff.


----------



## gabi (Dec 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> Your obnoxious girlfriend would have been considered the nutter by most others in this case and I would have asked her to shut up or leave and if that doesn't work would have informed the staff.


 
Yes, my girlfriend's obnoxious.

And you're a surplus, no-mark cunt


----------



## zenie (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeh I wouldn't tolerate someone doing a running commentary 

It was long, and I did have to go for a wee, but I really enjoyed it and going to the cinema in the day, when it's quiet is soooo much better 

How long for parts 2 and 3 do we have to wait?


----------



## gabi (Dec 20, 2012)

zenie said:


> How long for parts 2 and 3 do we have to wait?


 
One every christmas.. nice little earner for WB


----------



## Reno (Dec 20, 2012)

gabi said:


> Yes, my girlfriend's obnoxious.
> 
> And you're a surplus, no-mark cunt


 
Why ?


----------



## gabi (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm sure you ask yourself that every morning my friend


----------



## Reno (Dec 20, 2012)

gabi said:


> I'm sure you ask yourself that every morning my friend


 
You genuinely think it's acceptable behavior then for your twat girlfriend to ruin a film for everybody else ? And as you are bragging about like it's some sort of achivement, I'm sure I know who most people would think is being the cunt here.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 20, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Don't most cinemas offer audio description nowadays?


 
dunno never asked tbh.. wil do so though as wil be much easier


----------



## Pingu (Dec 20, 2012)

Reno said:


> I'd be pretty pissed off if I had to listen to a running commentary next to me at the cinema, whether attendants are blind or drunk and I don't tend to leave it at "dissapproving looks". If you are living in London you should be able to find a screening with audio description for a first release.


 
no where near london. out here in the real world we dont often have all the new fangled stuff you thar big city folks get. plus people donmt tend to be as ansty and are generally more understanding than i find people in london.

loads of empty seats and we are sat (currenlty) with no one else anywhere near us.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 20, 2012)

just asked and they dont do audio description yet which is a shame as it would have been much easier for all concerned


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 20, 2012)

Went to see it on Tuesday. It was... alright. Did feel like LotR outtakes for the most part, though - still entertaining, but there's only so much of New Zealand scenery you can stomach before it feels like a tourist board advert.

Just posted my full review here.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 20, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Went to see it on Tuesday. It was... alright. Did feel like LotR outtakes for the most part, though - still entertaining, but there's only so much of New Zealand scenery you can stomach before it feels like a tourist board advert.


 
Given the first part of The Hobbit features virtually the exact same journey as the first part of LOTR some continuity in scenery is desirable and to be expected. Do you think it should have been shot in Mexico or something


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 20, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Given the first part of The Hobbit features virtually the exact same journey as the first part of LOTR some continuity in scenery is desirable and to be expected. Do you think it should have been shot in Mexico or something


I'm not complaining that the scenery is similar, merely that stunning NZ vistas seemed to take up an inordinate amount of screen time. At one point the company somehow managed to move from fields to open plains to snowy mountains within the space of a single day...


----------



## gabi (Dec 20, 2012)

Well tbf that's kinda what you do in nz


----------



## Voley (Dec 20, 2012)

PursuedByBears said:


> Was it me or was the location where the warg scout was killed by Azog Weathertop from Fellowship? It looked very similar and would have been around the right place on the map.


Certainly looks like it:

Link that goes to a page with loads of spoilers


----------



## Quartz (Dec 20, 2012)

Pingu said:


> am doing thge 2d normal fps one on saturday with a nearly blind mate. he knows the story inside out so should be ok... hope we dont piss anyone off with me describing what is happening on screen to him


 
No need to describe it to him, there's an audio guide available at many cinemas. Just ask.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 21, 2012)

See previous posts. No audio guide


----------



## Quartz (Dec 21, 2012)

Pingu said:


> See previous posts. No audio guide


 
Ah. There was in the cinema where I saw it (Cineworld). It was explicitly advertised at the start of the film.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 24, 2012)

well

loved it. maybe just a smidgeon too much of the fight.. runaway.. hide.. run.. fight   stuff but over all it gets 9.5 flippers on the flipperometer.

my mate enjoyed it as the theatre was nearly empty so i could be fairly enthusiastic with my descriptions. loved the goblin king and gloum was really well done I thought... humorous but also dark...

the atmosphere was just about right, maybe a bit darker than needed but it worked.

so going to go see it again but in 3d this time with normally sighted mates.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 24, 2012)

Loved it too. Yeah, it felt a bit padded in places. 10 minutes of running through the goblin caves slicing up goblins where 8 minutes would do, that sort of thing. Didn't know whether to grin or groan at all the winks to the LOTR films. Remember when Gandalf hit his head on the ceiling of Bag End and had to steady the chandelier? Here it is again! I think I grinned more than groaned tbh 

Total fanservice in the best possible way 
Not sure I fancy watching an extended edition, but will gorge on the making-ofs as usual.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 24, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Loved it too. Yeah, it felt a bit padded in places. 10 minutes of running through the goblin caves slicing up goblins where 8 minutes would do, that sort of thing.


 
Yes. I reckon half an hour, maybe more, could have been shaved off, much to the benefit of the film.



> Not sure I fancy watching an extended edition, but will gorge on the making-ofs as usual.


 
Heh. It felt to me that I was watching the extended edition.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 24, 2012)

Saw it last night. The full 48fps 3D Imax version. Did not like.

I actually took off the 3D glasses as they were doing my head in and they darkened the picture anyway. Watched most of it a little bit blurred but at least it confirmed what I always thought. 48fps looks awful. 3D is rubbish and makes everything look fake. Toklein is well boring. And I'm glad I never bothered with LOTR.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 24, 2012)

Just spotted an acquaintance complaining that The Hobbit's ''token female" was "only on screen for two minutes".

Someone's not read the book


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 24, 2012)

It was rather lacking in women.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 24, 2012)

Half of the dwarves are female


----------



## rekil (Dec 24, 2012)

My teenage nieces got bored and walked out. Young kids seemed to like the riddle scene.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 24, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> Half of the dwarves are female


 


I'm pretty sure every one of the 13 dwarves who star in the movie are male.


----------



## Voley (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm not sure whether I saw it in 24 or 48 fps. I couldn't tell any difference so I'm assuming it was 24. The 3D was definitely worthwhile, though. Got some mates who've not seen it yet and am tempted to go and watch it again instead of going on a New Years Eve bender. I like the idea of extended editions - three of these plus the extended versions of LOTR is just fine by me.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 26, 2012)

Did anyone else fall asleep?


----------



## agricola (Dec 26, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Just spotted an acquaintance complaining that The Hobbit's ''token female" was "only on screen for two minutes".
> 
> Someone's not read the book


 
tolkien female, surely?

*gets coat*


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 26, 2012)

Went to see it this afternoon in 2d. Don't think I could cope with 3d, it made me feel dizzy in places as it was as it's a massive wide screen!

It isn't quite as magical as LOR but I did enjoy it.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 26, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Went to see it on Tuesday. It was... alright. Did feel like LotR outtakes for the most part, though - still entertaining, but there's only so much of New Zealand scenery you can stomach before it feels like a tourist board advert.
> 
> Just posted my full review here.


 
my review of your review...that's all you had to say about it? really? it's a (nearly) 3 hour movie


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 26, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Just spotted an acquaintance complaining that The Hobbit's ''token female" was "only on screen for two minutes".
> 
> Someone's not read the book


 
I know the book does not have female characters either, but that doesn't mean it's not a valid complaint (either of the book or the movie or both)


----------



## Firky (Dec 26, 2012)

The journalists and critics "for your consideration" DVD is currently being prepared for the internet's consideration.


----------



## clicker (Dec 26, 2012)

Bugger had pencilled this in tentatively, as I'm not a fan of long movies, tbh rarely sit through a 30 min episode of much, get fidgetty  , but re-read the book last year with 10 yr old and really fancied seeing the film and enduring the length of it....sounds disappointing by reading the last couple of pages of this, maybe the previous ones were glowing reports?


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 26, 2012)

It's a long film and you feel the length of it (hur hur). It's very good though if you enjoy this sort of thing. If you're a fan of the book then you should have a good time.
If you're the sort of person who thinks fantasy is boring, and people poncing about pretending to be dwarves and elves is stupid and you despise Tolkien and hated the previous films, you should probably have a word with yourself before going to see this and then complaining that to your surprise you didn't enjoy it.


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 26, 2012)

I never watch a film with more than one dark cloak.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 26, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> my review of your review...that's all you had to say about it? really? it's a (nearly) 3 hour movie


If you want to pay me to write movie reviews I promise I'll write a longer one.


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 26, 2012)

Even the Mayans never saw the ending of the Hobbit.


----------



## treefrog (Dec 27, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> It's a long film and you feel the length of it (hur hur). It's very good though if you enjoy this sort of thing. If you're a fan of the book then you should have a good time.
> If you're the sort of person who thinks fantasy is boring, and people poncing about pretending to be dwarves and elves is stupid and you despise Tolkien and hated the previous films, you should probably have a word with yourself before going to see this and then complaining that to your surprise you didn't enjoy it.


That's just it though, I LOVED the LotR trilogy! Watched several times, had the extended version box set etc. so I was really excited about the Hobbit (despite the overkill we got here). Being disappointed by something you have high hopes for is never a nice feeling  Of course, having said that I'll definitely watch the next two in the cinema, assuming the second one isn't four hours of run-ARGH!-fight-run with an extended scene of Bilbo complaining about the lack of baked beans in supermarkets outside the shire.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 27, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> If you want to pay me to write movie reviews I promise I'll write a longer one.


 
I'm not going to pay you...just don't see the point in linking to something that basically repeats what you said in your post here, only with a few more words.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 27, 2012)

i liked it - i thought the bits where it deviated from the book (with the exception of the 'i'm going on an adventure!' bit) added to the story and gave it context that the book lacks, and visually it was fcuking brilliant.

however...

i saw it in 3D, and i found some bits of the film - the bits in the goblins caves specifically - to be really hard work to watch. the 3D means you have to actively look at one part of the screen to be able to follow it, rather than just sitting there and soaking it up, and this means i probably missed loads. i didn't enjoy the 3D version at all, infact quite early on in the film i thought i was going to be sick, and i actually thought about just leaving the cinema and watching it in 2D at some later stage - 3D has, for me, not come of age, and having to wear those fcuking glasses and concentrate the whole time detracted enourmously from my enjoyment of the film.

i'm going to see it in 2D next week to actually watch it, rather than just spend 3 hours hanging on and trying not to throw up.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 27, 2012)

I saw it in normal at an old fashioned cinema with an interval  - and a bar! -  and enjoyed it lots. I worried that it would be padded out with excessive additional chases and fights but it was not too bad on this front. Most of the added stuff - like Saruman and galadriel - worked well. Radgegast was great. The goblin king was enjoyably disgusting. If anything I enjoyed it more than the LOTR films as its less pretentious and overwrought.
We did hear some hobbit botherers threatening to walk out after the interval as the filmakers had outrageously added and taken things away from the book.
Wasn't keen on the bilbo going a bit ACTION HERO at the end (surely the point of the hobbit is that he isn't a big rufty tufty warrior?) but a solid evenings entertainment as far I was concerned.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 27, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


> Wasn't keen on the bilbo going a bit ACTION HERO at the end (surely the point of the hobbit is that he isn't a big rufty tufty warrior?) but a solid evenings entertainment as far I was concerned.


 
He didn't really- it was a triumph of luck and guts over skill and strength.


----------



## prunus (Dec 27, 2012)

Pingu said:


> See previous posts. No audio guide


 There are audio described showings all over the place   Where are you?


----------



## Pingu (Dec 27, 2012)

prunus said:


> There are audio described showings all over the place  Where are you?


 
semi out in the sticks. not in a city. we haz trees an fields and cows an shit


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 27, 2012)

Kaka Tim said:


> I saw it in normal at an old fashioned cinema with an interval  - and a bar! -  and enjoyed it lots. I worried that it would be padded out with excessive additional chases and fights but it was not too bad on this front. Most of the added stuff - like Saruman and galadriel - worked well. Radgegast was great. The goblin king was enjoyably disgusting. If anything I enjoyed it more than the LOTR films as its less pretentious and overwrought.
> We did hear some hobbit botherers threatening to walk out after the interval as the filmakers had outrageously added and taken things away from the book.
> Wasn't keen on the bilbo going a bit ACTION HERO at the end (surely the point of the hobbit is that he isn't a big rufty tufty warrior?) but a solid evenings entertainment as far I was concerned.


Sounds like the perfect cinema! Where is it?


----------



## live_jayeola (Dec 27, 2012)

The dwarfs where in the house for far too long. They should have cut that down to about 15 mins or so.

version 1:
"Alright mate, wanna come on an adventure?".... 15 minutes of convincing, go on adventure

Current version:
"Alright mate, wanna come on an adventure?" .... 50 minutes of larking about, eating food, doing the ruddy dishes ffs!

3d was a waste of time. The adverts had better effects IMO.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 27, 2012)

live_jayeola said:


> "Alright mate, wanna come on an adventure?" .... 50 minutes of larking about, eating food, doing the ruddy dishes ffs!


 
Yes, but the doing the dishes scene did set the tone of the film. But as you say, that whole segment was just too long


----------



## live_jayeola (Dec 27, 2012)

I think that Gandalf was coasting. Liking the dragon!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 28, 2012)

jannerboyuk said:


> Sounds like the perfect cinema! Where is it?


 
cottage road in leeds. Am trying to avoid the VUE multiplex cos they now wont let you in once the 'programme' (i.e. the twenty minutes of fucking adverts) has started.


----------



## Random (Dec 29, 2012)

Saw it for the second time a couple of days ago. Now I can see that it drags in a few places. The storm giants were impressive, but I'm sick of seeing the company escape certain death by sheer luck several times. I'd pay more for an unextended version on DVD.

The high frame rate made the film blur. Stupid.

Very clever to keep both dwarf songs without making them cringeworthy. 

Something that's now ruining my enjoyment of the story: the attempt to fight Smaug was pathetic. Trying to hit it with axes? Knowing that dragons were real, and being fabulously wealthy masters of engineering, what about a few mithril-tipped balistas, just in case? IIRC in the book Smaug creates a fog from the lake and attacks in the confusion.

My favourite characters: Radagast and Dwalin. Especially now I realise it was a younger D with the mohawk.

AND The fact that they'll certainly make a Silmarilion film means we'll get to see Galadriel in full armour, crossing the grinding ice and killing 
balrogs. Who shall play Feanor? Joachim Phoenix?

Spoiler












Poor doomed Ori.


----------



## magneze (Jan 3, 2013)

Just seen it. Very good - didn't really feel that it dragged at all. The first bit is just introducing all the characters.

It almost seemed "too real" in places. I do wonder if the 48 FPS thing is best suited to real life drama rather than fantasy or sci-fi.

Sylvester McCoy is superb as Radagast - I hope he returns in the next two.


----------



## gabi (Jan 3, 2013)

magneze said:


> It almost seemed "too real" in places. I do wonder if the 48 FPS thing is best suited to real life drama rather than fantasy or sci-fi.


 
I bet James Cameron has been watching on with interest, re the 48fps thing. Will he use it? Might as well let PJ stake his reputation on it then move in if it works.

He seems to have hijacked Jackson's backyard. He's bought the biggest farm he could, adjacent to PJ's in the Wairarapa and is also building a studio in Wellington for the next Avatar. Quite a bit of willy waving in wellywood coming up methinks.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 3, 2013)

If James Cameron and Peter Jackson want to go head-to-head in the 100 millions dollars special effects blockbuster game, then that's fine by me


----------



## Firky (Jan 3, 2013)

Saw The Hobbit last night. 

Spent more time fannying on my phone than watching the screen. I didn't enjoy it, when I read the book as a kid I got wrapped up in the story as you do when you're 12 but when you're 20 years older it's just... meh! There's no real point to it, a bunch of lads go on a mission to find some gold, bit of deus ex' pulled off as luck. It's like listening to some boring stoner recount how he once had to walk to the other side of town and back to meet his dealer.

Looked great, have to say. I read they filmed it at 50fps instead of the the usual 30 or so and the result is spectacular... maybe a bit too good in places as it can give it a Disney feel that adds to the inherent tweeness and sacchrine taste. I'd watch it again if they tidied it up a bit, made it a bit more grown up, curtailed the hyper detail (that spoils it at times as the sets look like Final Fantasy VI)... it's not a massive compliment bit I enjoyed it more than Prometheus.

I'd give it 5/10. If I was 12 again I'd have loved it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 3, 2013)

Saw it last night (in 2D). I really enjoyed it, more than I thought I would. I didn't feel it dragged though I would have curtailed the beginning when the swarves were being introduced, Rivendell (though that's because I find the elves all a bit pointy hatted!) and the section with Gollum as I felt they were all a bit over-long.

I thought the dwarves and their dynamic were good (and glad to see Ken Stott being featured as he is one of my favourite actors), though was amused by the fact that you seemed to have 2 types, hairy big nosed or male models! Martin Freeman was effective as an 'everyman' Bilbo and I enjoyed the action sequences.

I have never read the book, or indeed any Tolkein, so can't comment on how closely it resembles the book/Tolkein's vision but, yeah, I thought it was good.


----------



## chilango (Jan 4, 2013)

I loved it. Captured the tone of the hobbit as opposed to lotr well - hints of lore for the geeks and a fast paced story. 

Never did get how swords from gondolin end up in a troll cave that Far East though...


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 5, 2013)

Elven diaspora after the breaking of Beleriand?  Survivors had to move eastwards?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 5, 2013)

I thought it was great. Some top-notch decapitations and all the set pieces there, goblin king, trolls etc (shame they missed out the cockney trolls purse but that minor). The added stuff was good as well, whatsisface the defilier looks more golem than orc but thats ok


----------



## Pingu (Jan 5, 2013)

chilango said:


> I loved it. Captured the tone of the hobbit as opposed to lotr well - hints of lore for the geeks and a fast paced story.
> 
> Never did get how swords from gondolin end up in a troll cave that Far East though...


 
ahhhh.. you will need to wait till the next trilogy to find that out. it wil be epic.

"the silmarillion.. brought to you in a trilogy of 12 hour masterpieces." Melkor is being played by brian blessed so it should be nice and shouty


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 5, 2013)

I like the bits where the theme music plays and the dwarves run at the bad guys. Which happened 4-5 times so all good.


----------



## Voley (Jan 5, 2013)

Pingu said:


> Melkor is being played by brian blessed so it should be nice and shouty


Is that who he's playing? I was hoping he'd be a big shouty CGI-d Beorn.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 5, 2013)

way too short for beorn. I like the man but he's not tall enraged bear man material. He lacks the tall bit, but two outta three aint bad


----------



## rekil (Jan 5, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> The added stuff was good as well, whatsisface the defilier looks more golem than orc but thats ok


There are hybrids, half-orc half-troll etc, so I heard. The Radagast bit had Del Toro all over it did it not.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 5, 2013)

NVP said:


> Is that who he's playing? I was hoping he'd be a big shouty CGI-d Beorn.


 
they have dug up giant haystacks for beorn.

tbh i am not so hot on the selection of graham norton as Eärendil but kylie minogue as Elwing should be interesting


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 5, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> way too short for beorn. I like the man but he's not tall enraged bear man material. He lacks the tall bit, but two outta three aint bad


 
James Nesbitt and Ken Stott aren't actually 4ft tall IRL

Actually for all I know they could be. I saw Nesbitt once but he was sitting down (I think)


----------



## Voley (Jan 5, 2013)

Fuck off Pingu.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 5, 2013)

copliker said:


> There are hybrids, half-orc half-troll etc, so I heard. The Radagast bit had Del Toro all over it did it not.


 

heh, yes. My favourite Doctor Who aquitted himself well. Is that supposed to be bird shit caking one side of his hair?


----------



## Pingu (Jan 5, 2013)

NVP said:


> Fuck off Pingu.


 
I bet you are one of those who reckons Jason statham as Gil Galad and Omid Djalili as Ar-Pharazôn are bad ideas then?


----------



## Voley (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 5, 2013)

i just saw it in imax  48 frames 3d

the 3d was well done but  pointless for 99% of the film

the 48 frames  i half loved half hated.    the colur and  definition were glorious  and it made battles awesome   but it was a little hyper real  an made  the  quiter mioment  feel like a play  rather than a movie  and it  sorta    worked against your suspention of disbelife



it's slow as all fuck  in the beginning  but that is how  it should 
be,.  it  really does feel like a boomk made into a movie



i really  now want  a lord of the rings edition which  is like this  and  has everything  like tom bombabil and the pillaging of the shire


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 5, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> heh, yes. My favourite Doctor Who aquitted himself well. Is that supposed to be bird shit caking one side of his hair?


 
 i really wanted his fight scene  extended    i wanted him to lay the smack down.  also  be a bit  darker..   mcoy is brillient  because he can play the clown right up to the moment  when he flips and   becomes the guy who will shank you  in the kindneys because he  thinks it will be for the greater good.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 5, 2013)

also i loved gandalfs  bit where  he  knocks down all the goblins  then just  stands there in a "come at me bro" pose


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 5, 2013)

the 'thats what bilbo baggins hates' only just crept out of tweeness by having amusing choreography. The 'far over the misty mountains cold' was enjoyably sonorous. It had always been in my head fairly jaunty but no longer


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 5, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> also i loved gandalfs bit where he knocks down all the goblins then just stands there in a "come at me bro" pose


 

extra points for when he decapitates a goblin but his sword is so sharp the head stays on, so he knocks it off with his staff. Comedy decapitations ftw


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 5, 2013)

the misty mountain song  was epic.   

i'm so glad  the songs were in it.  it just adds a real layer  of awesome.   it's  twee in a way  but   it's   authentic twee.        it's high fantasy  and  you kind of expext quaffing of ale  and singing od songs


----------



## Voley (Jan 5, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> The 'far over the misty mountains cold' was enjoyably sonorous.


I liked that too. Someone told me it was the bloke out of Crowded House that wrote it though which has put me off it a bit. I'm not going to Google it and pretend it's not true.


----------



## Firky (Jan 5, 2013)

NVP said:


> I liked that too. Someone told me it was the bloke out of Crowded House that wrote it though which has put me off it a bit. I'm not going to Google it and pretend it's not true.


 
By a bloke called Steve Anderson according to youtube.

I presume it is this guy: http://steveandersonproductions.com/


----------



## Voley (Jan 5, 2013)

Ah that's all I need to know. I don't even need to click that link. All is right with the world.


----------



## gabi (Jan 5, 2013)

NVP said:


> I liked that too. Someone told me it was the bloke out of Crowded House that wrote it though which has put me off it a bit. I'm not going to Google it and pretend it's not true.


 
Neil Finn did indeed write one of the tunes in there.

No idea why that would put you off though. Can't say im a massive fan of crowded house but he's an excellent musician and songwriter. Much respected by a lot of the musicicians im sure you're into who have a little more 'street-cred'.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 5, 2013)

I loved the bit with the dwarves doing the washing up at Bag End - it demonstrated very well how they are a competent unit, even more so when contrasted with the conversation about how the band is made up of toy-makers etc. Thorin's line about loyalty being the most important thing really rang true after that. Also, Kili seems to have no dwarvish make-up at all. Presumably Aidan Turner is just too good looking for that stuff.

Overall, I really liked it. I'd have cut down a few of the fighting scenes in this first part, as I worry that the Battle of Five Armies is going to have to be ridiculous later in comparison.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 6, 2013)

its going to make helms deep look like a proudfoot picnic


----------



## Random (Jan 7, 2013)

NVP said:


> I liked that too. Someone told me it was the bloke out of Crowded House that wrote it though which has put me off it a bit. I'm not going to Google it and pretend it's not true.


The nasty pop song version at the end was Finn.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 7, 2013)

when's the next one out?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i really wanted his fight scene extended i wanted him to lay the smack down. also be a bit darker.. mcoy is brillient because he can play the clown right up to the moment when he flips and becomes the guy who will shank you in the kindneys because he thinks it will be for the greater good.


 

finger on exactly why Mcoy was always my fave doctor. Ace as well, we haven't had a bomb throwing tomboy of an assistant since her.

Matt Smith tries to do the switch from japester to menace but he lacks the gravitas to pull the dark schemer bit off imo


----------



## Random (Jan 7, 2013)

They'll have to bring Radagast back. But where? Insert him in Mirkwood is an obvious choice.


----------



## Random (Jan 7, 2013)

Pingu said:


> tbh i am not so hot on the selection of graham norton as Eärendil but kylie minogue as Elwing should be interesting


 Dan Stevens as Tuor and Rob James-Collier as Turin.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

Random said:


> They'll have to bring Radagast back. But where? Insert him in Mirkwood is an obvious choice.


 

iirc he is known to beorn and mates as they both love the lore of forrst etc. Surely at his gaff would be the obvious in


----------



## Random (Jan 7, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> iirc he is known to beorn and mates as they both love the lore of forrst etc. Surely at his gaff would be the obvious in


No, but where will Raddy get to kill things and flip out like a ninja?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

Random said:


> No, but where will Raddy get to kill things and flip out like a ninja?


 

thats not his role in the party


----------



## Santino (Jan 7, 2013)

Random said:


> No, but where will Raddy get to kill things and flip out like a ninja?


At the assault on the Necromancer's fortress.


----------



## Random (Jan 7, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> thats not his role in the party


 He was pretty tasty facing that wraith. Maybe he'll take part in the White Council assault on Dol Guldur?


----------



## gabi (Jan 7, 2013)

firky said:


> By a bloke called Steve Anderson according to youtube.
> 
> I presume it is this guy: http://steveandersonproductions.com/


 
Nah. It was neil finn i think. 

http://thorinoakenshield.net/2012/11/12/neil-finns-song-of-the-lonely-mountain-lyrics/


----------



## Random (Jan 7, 2013)

gabi said:


> Nah. It was neil finn i think.
> 
> http://thorinoakenshield.net/2012/11/12/neil-finns-song-of-the-lonely-mountain-lyrics/


That's the pop song at the end of the film. The song the dwarves actually sing in the film is straight from the book http://thorinoakenshield.net/misty-mountains-lyrics/


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

Random said:


> He was pretty tasty facing that wraith. Maybe he'll take part in the White Council assault on Dol Guldur?


 

oh thats a solid possibility. Would be nice to see Galadriel in her wrath as well.


----------



## gabi (Jan 7, 2013)

Random said:


> That's the pop song at the end of the film. The song the dwarves actually sing in the film is straight from the book http://thorinoakenshield.net/misty-mountains-lyrics/


 
I mean the tune


----------



## rekil (Jan 7, 2013)

Review of the Neil Finn album 'One Nil'. I thought it was by Swells for ages, but it's by Mark Beaumont.



> Take the weather with you. And close the door on your way out.
> 
> There are Easter Island statues that have been around for less time than Neil Finn. A man best known for writing beardy REM shite about the weather, on this his second solo album he clambers back in his second-hand yellow submarine to delighted squeals from the Observer massive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Voley (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## dylans (Jan 7, 2013)

Saw it last night with my kid. The riddle scene with golem was fantastic and didn't golem look great in this. Loved his "lamp like" eyes in close ups and his expressions as he switched between personalities.


----------



## magneze (Jan 8, 2013)

Gollum != golem


----------



## gabi (Jan 8, 2013)

so that'll be that then, once this trilogy's completed

http://www.theonering.net/torwp/201...llow-further-cinematic-licensing-of-his-work/


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 8, 2013)

gabi said:


> so that'll be that then, once this trilogy's completed
> 
> http://www.theonering.net/torwp/201...llow-further-cinematic-licensing-of-his-work/


 
Christopher is 88 though, perhaps his children will be a bit more willing to license more stuff.


----------



## Reno (Jan 8, 2013)

Stretching The Hobbit to three three hour films is already scraping the bottom of the barrel, so I don't see the point of any more Tolkien adaptations.

I'd like to see someone do a big budget version of Madeleine L'Engle's A Wrinkle in Time, which is a kids sci-fi/fantasy book (and series) that for once has a female protagonist.


----------



## KristineStays (Jan 9, 2013)

I agree that making three 3 hour films from such a tiny book is not a great idea. It ended and I wondered what´s gonna be in another two parts - as its already somewhere in the middle. Like fishing for money, which I believe is exactly the reason.And sometimes visual effect and action was too much, but I got over it. 

Still. The nostalgic feeling was way to strong. And the cast is amazing. I remember when and I so wanted Martin Freeman to play Bilbo. And I seriously love looking at him, he is amazing Bilbo. And Thorin is also great (my friend said he way way to good looking for dwarf, but I disagree).  So the cast and nostalgic feeling beats my negative view. 

Anyone else wondering how it would look like if  Gillermo del Toro directed it. I can´t get that out of my head. He is just so perfect in making monster and all those weird creatures.


----------



## Reno (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't think it would have looked that massively different with del Toro directing, The Hobbit trilogy still has to look consistent with LOTR.


----------



## KristineStays (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah, I know. But I still can´t shake the feeling. Del Toro films have a different feeling about them. The atmosphere is more fairy-tale like. More fantasy, but artistic fantasy. I always though that fit it perfectly into The Hobbit´s world. Compared to LOTR, The Hobbit is a fairy-tale. I believe Del Toro could pull it of - even if it had to be consistent.  

Well Jackson would still act as a producer.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jan 10, 2013)

Why did the dwarves keep running towards the wizard leading the orcs away from them?

All the usual poor tactics and movement in movies (i.e. walking along the crest of hills, good cinematography crap way to avoid being seen) but that really irritated me.


----------



## gabi (Jan 10, 2013)

KristineStays said:


> Yeah, I know. But I still can´t shake the feeling. Del Toro films have a different feeling about them. The atmosphere is more fairy-tale like. More fantasy, but artistic fantasy. I always though that fit it perfectly into The Hobbit´s world. Compared to LOTR, The Hobbit is a fairy-tale. I believe Del Toro could pull it of - even if it had to be consistent.
> 
> Well Jackson would still act as a producer.


 
I would've liked to have seen what del toro would have come up with too. i suspect he wouldn't have been as faithful to the book as jackson but that's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## bendeus (Jan 10, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> oh thats a solid possibility. Would be nice to see Galadriel in her wrath as well.



This is the single piece of the film alluded to over the course of the books that I am genuinely excited about. It's a huge slab of the tale of the ring that is untold. Potentially worth turning into a trilogy just for that, IMO.


----------



## Utopia (Jan 11, 2013)

The Office: An unexpected Journey.  This is brilliant: FACT!


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 12, 2013)

Finally got round to watching this last night via a linky. Glad I didn't shed out £25 to take me and the bairns to watch what basically is just the beginning of a 9 hour movie

I think I'm getting old. Last time I watched the lord of the rings it was all 3 extended ones over a weekend now I just want a 90 minute hobbit road movie with a spectacular ending that lasts about 6 minutes.


----------



## Frank Merton (Jan 12, 2013)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Christopher is 88 though, perhaps his children will be a bit more willing to license more stuff.


This is precisely one of the things wrong with copyright law.  It interferes with freedom of the press.  The law should not enable anyone to withhold material.  It should only require that reasonable compensation and recognition be made.


----------



## Frank Merton (Jan 12, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> I think I'm getting old. Last time I watched the lord of the rings it was all 3 extended ones over a weekend now I just want a 90 minute hobbit road movie with a spectacular ending that lasts about 6 minutes.


I'm an old codger too (probably older) and as far as I'm concerned you can't give me enough Tolkien.  Same goes for Harry Potter.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 25, 2013)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Christopher is 88 though, perhaps his children will be a bit more willing to license more stuff.


 
and lets face it there are various stories n lost tales and the silmarillion that could translate to the big screen quit easily (or small screen too if they want to chop them up into bite sized chunks) like I said earlier though I am looking forward to the directors cut of the silmarillion and have emptied my garage to make space for the blue ray box set


----------



## Pingu (Mar 25, 2013)

fortnight today btw is release date in UK for the blue ray.

which means the evening of the 8th will be a nerdfest at pingu mansions with friends already slowly starting to ask if we are having a "hobbit night" and will there be pizza?


----------



## gabi (Jun 6, 2013)

jackson to infuriate geeks worldwide by introducing a completely new character

http://www.stuff.co.nz/dominion-post/culture/8763844/First-look-Evangeline-Lillys-elf-warrior


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 6, 2013)

Frank Merton said:


> I'm an old codger too (probably older) and as far as I'm concerned you can't give me enough Tolkien. Same goes for Harry Potter.


 

  I can't get enough of him either. Have read almost everything by him. Took myself to Oxford last year, to "walk in his footsteps" so to speak. Ate lunch in the pub where The Inklings gathered to discuss their writings. The back room has been preserved exactly as it used to be.


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 6, 2013)

Jackson is inserting a new player  into The Hobbit, yet left out a supporting character Tom Bombadil in LOTR.


----------



## Reno (Jun 6, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> .... yet left out a supporting character Tom Bombadil in LOTR.


:yawn:


----------



## cyprusclean (Jun 6, 2013)

Reno said:


> :yawn:


 

 Take a nap.


----------



## gabi (Jun 6, 2013)

I assume the studio insisted upon this. A love interest for Orlando Bloom that is.


----------



## Reno (Jun 6, 2013)

gabi said:


> I assume the studio insisted upon this. A love interest for Orlando Bloom that is.


 
I'd say it was Jackson's and his co-writers decision, two of whom are women (one being his wife who is as much as a co-director) to redress the male-centric universe of Tolkien and introduce a kick-ass female character. They did the same with LOTR by greatly expanding Arwen's character.




cyprusclean said:


> Take a nap.


As to fans still whining on about losing Tom Bombadil, films have different requirements from books. Adding a character to The Hobbit 2 has nothing to do with loosing a character from LOTR, especially one who stopped the forward momentum of the of the plot dead.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 6, 2013)

new character?


----------



## magneze (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Stigmata (Jun 6, 2013)

Reno said:


> I'd say it was Jackson's and his co-writers decision, two of whom are women (one being his wife who is as much as a co-director) to redress the male-centric universe of Tolkien and introduce a kick-ass female character. They did the same with LOTR by greatly expanding Arwen's character.


 
This will only be a good thing if she serves more purpose than being someone's romantic interest. Otherwise it's no less male-centric


----------



## Reno (Jun 6, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> This will only be a good thing if she serves more purpose than being someone's romantic interest. Otherwise it's no less male-centric


 
It looks to me that she is being promoted as an action style character:





Someone on AICN speculated that she may be Legolas' romantic interest, so now that's already passed around as fact, with fans up in arms about it. Kissing, eeewww ! But then I never liked Tolkien's blind spot for women, romance and sexuality very much in the first place.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 6, 2013)

but legolas was clearly sleeping with Gimli.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 6, 2013)

Looking forward to hearing more shrieks of outrage from purists.


----------



## gabi (Jun 6, 2013)

An Orlando Bloom romance will allow more guys to attend this with their ladeez anyway  fairly blatant attempt at de-geekifying the franchise.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 6, 2013)

Reno said:


> Someone on AICN speculated that she may be Legolas' romantic interest, so now that's already passed around as fact, with fans up in arms about it. Kissing, eeewww ! But then I never liked Tolkien's blind spot for women, romance and sexuality very much in the first place.


 
Plenty of romance in LOTR but it's of the chivalric, courtly tradition so modern audiences don't seem to get it


----------



## TruXta (Jun 6, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> but legolas was clearly sleeping with Gimli.


Bestiality is surely a step too far for such a mainstream production?


----------



## Reno (Jun 6, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> Plenty of romance in LOTR but it's of the chivalric, courtly tradition so modern audiences don't seem to get it


 
Silly audiences ! That however wasn't what I was getting at, which was the exclusion of women from this mostly boys own universe.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 6, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> but legolas was clearly sleeping with Gimli.


 
Not so much sleeping with, but clumsy fumbles in the dark. Who's that putting their hand in my trousers? I can feel a beard. Too late to complain now. Oh my god. We must never speak of this.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 6, 2013)

gabi said:


> jackson to infuriate geeks worldwide by introducing a completely new character
> 
> http://www.stuff.co.nz/dominion-post/culture/8763844/First-look-Evangeline-Lillys-elf-warrior


 
gonna be a shitstorm if true...

first bombadil.. then glorfindel..


----------



## Pingu (Jun 6, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> but legolas was clearly sleeping with Gimli.


 
elves are all gay.. every foo know that


----------



## Reno (Jun 6, 2013)

Pingu said:


> elves are all gay.. every foo know that


 
You are confusing them up with faeries:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radical_Faeries


----------



## Pingu (Jun 6, 2013)

Noldor - Gay
Sindar -Gay
Silvan - Really gay

its why they died out.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 6, 2013)

Reno said:


> It looks to me that she is being promoted as an action style character:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
that arrow is going to be fucked when she lets it go, and after a few of them her hand is going to REALLY hurt


----------



## Santino (Jun 6, 2013)

Also, there are no such things as Elves.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 6, 2013)

Santino said:


> Also, there are no such things as Elves.


 
not now no. they all died out a long long time ago obviously. and don't go using any pesky so called facts to bolster your case further


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Reno (May 26, 2020)

Ayer and Snyder are "auteurs" ?  

Trust no one who stars a tweet with that premise !


----------



## The Octagon (May 26, 2020)

Reno said:


> Ayer and Snyder are "auteurs" ?
> 
> Trust no one who stars a tweet with that premise !



My initial reaction too   

Though, thinking about it, 'auteur' doesn't necessarily mean good. 

Snyder in particular has a very distinct style and reuses certain motifs endlessly. 

Ayer is completely forgettable though, be interesting to see what James Gunn does with the next Suicide Squad.


----------



## Reno (May 26, 2020)

Does anybody really think these two godawful directors are going to wrestle masterpieces from these deeply shitty films with their directors-cuts-by-fan-demand ? As to The Hobbit, maybe if Peter Jackson manages to cut all three of these turgid films down to 90 minutes, we'll get something resembling an entertaining adaptation of the book.

Amazon is producing a tv series which is a prequel to both The Hobbit and LOTR, which is probably more promising news for Tolkien fans:









						‘The Lord of the Rings’: Everything You Need to Know About Amazon’s Big Money Adaptation
					

Production of Amazon’s long-awaited, multi-season television adaptation of J.R.R. Tolkien’s “The Lord of the Rings” will take place in New Zealand.




					www.indiewire.com
				




edit: Sorry, I'm cranky, not coping with the Covid-19-crisis very well right now. At least i can give Zach Snyder a good kicking.


----------

